# Mi ha tradito e abbiamo un figlio di 7 mesi!



## nena (15 Ottobre 2014)

Necessito di uno sfogo e forse anche di qualche consiglio... Sono stata tradita circa 3 mesi fa... Ho 28 anni e ci siamo innamorati a 16 anni. Da allora non ci siamo mai separati! Non siamo sposati, conviviamo da due anni e mezzo e abbiamo un bellissimo bimbo di 7 mesi! A luglio ho scoperto che intratteneva una corrispondenza con la ragazza del suo migliore amico, che regolarmente frequentavamo! Dopo la scoperta lui è andato via da casa e siamo rimasti separati per due settimane. Ad agosto siamo tornati a casa (dopo lunghe discussioni e chiarimenti) e dopo nemmeno una settimana ho scoperto, di nuovo, che in realtà non è stata solo una relazione "epistolare", come lui l'aveva definita. Si sono visti, sono andati a letto piu di una volta, si sono detti "ti amo". E' lui che ha deciso di tornare a casa perchè non voleva rinunciare a me e alla sua famiglia.


In breve questa è la storia... ora... io non sono piu io.... mi sono sentita tradita due volte, non è mai stato sincero, non ha potuto negare solo davanti all'evidenza! Sono rimasta a casa per il mio bambino, ne aveva già risentito di quelle due settimane di separazione. Mi ha giurato e spergiurato che non si capacita di come ha potuto fare una cosa del genere a me e al suo migliore amico (che ovviamente non lo vuole piu vedere), che mi ama, mi ha sempre amato in questi 12 anni! Sto cercando di perdonarlo per tanti motivi... è l'amore della mia vita, stiamo insieme da 12 anni, avevamo tanti progetti per il nostro futuro, abbiamo un bimbo piccolissimo... sto provando e piano piano la nostra vita sta tornando alla "normalità". Lui è attento, presente, cerca di farsi perdonare in tutti i modi... 


Premetto che anche io l'ho tradito circa 8 anni fa (avevamo solo 20 anni), non l'ho mai confessato, ma è stato solo una volta e non c'erano sentimenti in ballo!


Mi chiedo... sto sbagliando? come posso ritrovare il mio equilibrio e fiducia in lui?


scusate, mi sono appena iscritta, non ho mai frequentato forum, ma non ho nessuno con cui parlare.


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brutta situazione. Se pensi davvero che non possa PIU' accadere, mettilo comunque in riga in modo che non possa fare un passo.
Se invece pensi che ci sia rischio concreto, metti tutto in mano a un avvocato.
Questo è il mio parere, almeno


----------



## Dalida (15 Ottobre 2014)

ciao nena. che brutta situazione, mi dispiace. tu cosa desideri?


----------



## Zod (15 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Necessito di uno sfogo e forse anche di qualche consiglio... Sono stata tradita circa 3 mesi fa... Ho 28 anni e ci siamo innamorati a 16 anni. Da allora non ci siamo mai separati! Non siamo sposati, conviviamo da due anni e mezzo e abbiamo un bellissimo bimbo di 7 mesi! A luglio ho scoperto che intratteneva una corrispondenza con la ragazza del suo migliore amico, che regolarmente frequentavamo! Dopo la scoperta lui è andato via da casa e siamo rimasti separati per due settimane. Ad agosto siamo tornati a casa (dopo lunghe discussioni e chiarimenti) e dopo nemmeno una settimana ho scoperto, di nuovo, che in realtà non è stata solo una relazione "epistolare", come lui l'aveva definita. Si sono visti, sono andati a letto piu di una volta, si sono detti "ti amo". E' lui che ha deciso di tornare a casa perchè non voleva rinunciare a me e alla sua famiglia.
> 
> 
> In breve questa è la storia... ora... io non sono piu io.... mi sono sentita tradita due volte, non è mai stato sincero, non ha potuto negare solo davanti all'evidenza! Sono rimasta a casa per il mio bambino, ne aveva già risentito di quelle due settimane di separazione. Mi ha giurato e spergiurato che non si capacita di come ha potuto fare una cosa del genere a me e al suo migliore amico (che ovviamente non lo vuole piu vedere), che mi ama, mi ha sempre amato in questi 12 anni! Sto cercando di perdonarlo per tanti motivi... è l'amore della mia vita, stiamo insieme da 12 anni, avevamo tanti progetti per il nostro futuro, abbiamo un bimbo piccolissimo... sto provando e piano piano la nostra vita sta tornando alla "normalità". Lui è attento, presente, cerca di farsi perdonare in tutti i modi...
> ...


Con un bimbo così piccolo hai il dovere di non buttare tutto all'aria. Anche tu lo hai tradito, quindi puoi capire cosa lo ha mosso e la gravità della cosa. Assicurati che abbia capito, e se lo ami vai avanti. Il tradimento è una grande prova per una unione, ma ciò che non distrugge rafforza. Se sei sicura di amarlo, e se ti dimostra che nonostante la cazzata che ha fatto anche lui ti ama, non ci sono ragioni per lasciarsi. È comunque il caso di mettere sotto analisi il vostro rapporto per capire se c'è qualcosa che non va e che deve essere sistemato.


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Ottobre 2014)

Tu lo tradisti perché eri giovane e inesperta. E volevi provare "altro".
Lui ti ha tradita perché se davvero nella vita ha avuto solo te, e dall'adolescenza, voleva provare "altro" (ed infatti è andato con la donna più "prossima").
Il suo tradimento è assai più grave: perché avviene mettendo in gioco la piccola vita che avete messo al mondo, e perché ha quasi 30 anni. 
Ma la motivazione è identica: si vuole scoprire il mondo che abbiamo lasciato fuori da ragazzini. 
Ora devi saper tu se te la senti. 
Dipende da tante cose: amore, progettualità, il bimbo, il perdono.
E no: più che sposarlo, fatti intestare la casa...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Tu lo tradisti perché eri giovane e inesperta. E volevi provare "altro".
> Lui ti ha tradita perché se davvero nella vita ha avuto solo te, e dall'adolescenza, voleva provare "altro" (ed infatti è andato con la donna più "prossima").
> Il suo tradimento è assai più grave: perché avviene mettendo in gioco la piccola vita che avete messo al mondo, e perché ha quasi 30 anni.
> Ma la motivazione è identica: si vuole scoprire il mondo che abbiamo lasciato fuori da ragazzini.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te
Ma non posso sentire dare consigli economici nella sua situazione é l'ultima cosa a cui penserei. Se ha un figlio la casa é sia in ogni caso...


----------



## rewindmee (15 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Tu lo tradisti perché eri giovane e inesperta. E volevi provare "altro".
> Lui ti ha tradita perché se davvero nella vita ha avuto solo te, e dall'adolescenza, voleva provare "altro" (ed infatti è andato con la donna più "prossima").
> Il suo tradimento è assai più grave: perché avviene mettendo in gioco la piccola vita che avete messo al mondo, e perché ha quasi 30 anni.
> Ma la motivazione è identica: si vuole scoprire il mondo che abbiamo lasciato fuori da ragazzini.
> ...


E' praticamente già intestata al figlio, o sbaglio?

Comunque sì, le coppie formate così presto hanno un margine di rischio più alto, anche se di solito passato lo scapricciamento possono rinsaldarsi. Me lo auguro, per il figlio...


----------



## Trinità (15 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Tu lo tradisti perché eri giovane e inesperta. E volevi provare "altro".
> Lui ti ha tradita perché se davvero nella vita ha avuto solo te, e dall'adolescenza, voleva provare "altro" (ed infatti è andato con la donna più "prossima").
> Il suo tradimento è assai più grave: perché avviene mettendo in gioco la piccola vita che avete messo al mondo, e perché ha quasi 30 anni.
> Ma la motivazione è identica: si vuole scoprire il mondo che abbiamo lasciato fuori da ragazzini.
> ...


Un tradimento vale 5, uno vale 7, uno vale 10.......macchè!
Non badare alle cose materiali, ma cresci tuo figlio e cerca di parlare con il tuo compagno.
Parlare con il cuore!
Casa, soldi, averi........prima TU e VOI.
Comprensione e mettersi in gioco, devi esaminare tutto, prima Te stessa.
Ciao


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te
> Ma non posso sentire dare consigli economici nella sua situazione é l'ultima cosa a cui penserei. Se ha un figlio la casa é sia in ogni caso...


Davo seguito al post di Principessa.
Con un bimbo di pochi mesi, un unico (pare) tradimento in 12 anni, sempre insieme da quando ne avevano 16, ed infatti anche lei si volle togliere uno sfizio.
Dipende da tante cose e l'ho detto: amore, progetto. Ma anche la situazione economica: se sono squattrinati, se sono benestanti...
Sulla casa: non sappiamo se è loro. Magari è in affitto e amen. "Sua in ogni caso" non direi...
Il primo obiettivo deve essere la serenità di un bimbo nato praticamente ieri. E se non hanno una lira e le famiglie possono aiutarli poco, beh: mica tutte le separazioni sono come in beautiful e fioccano assegni


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Ottobre 2014)

Purtroppo tanti uomini sembrano perdere la testa e farsi prendere dal panico quando diventano o stanno per diventare papà... E purtroppo spesso questa paura li porta ad evadere dalle responsabilità cercando altre donne...

Io io ne so qualcosa

Fa malissimo... Ma avete un bimbo piccolissimo... Cerca di perdonarlo e di farlo tornare in sé... Ci vuole tanta pazienza ma é possibile


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Davo seguito al post di Principessa.
> Con un bimbo di pochi mesi, un unico (pare) tradimento in 12 anni, sempre insieme da quando ne avevano 16, ed infatti anche lei si volle togliere uno sfizio.
> Dipende da tante cose e l'ho detto: amore, progetto. Ma anche la situazione economica: se sono squattrinati, se sono benestanti...
> Sulla casa: non sappiamo se è loro. Magari è in affitto e amen. "Sua in ogni caso" non direi...
> Il primo obiettivo deve essere la serenità di un bimbo nato praticamente ieri. E se non hanno una lira e le famiglie possono aiutarli poco, beh: mica tutte le separazioni sono come in beautiful e fioccano assegni


A me mette i brividi cobsigliare un matrimonio dopo un tradimento. È l'ultima cosa a cui oenserei. Sposarmi per tutelarmi. Proprio é fuori dalla mia idea di unione e famiglia.
La casa resta al bimbo e la mamma vive con lui normalmente.
Ci si sposa perchè ci si ama e si vuole costruire una famiglia non per tutelarsi in caso di divorzio.


----------



## Eratò (15 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Necessito di uno sfogo e forse anche di qualche consiglio... Sono stata tradita circa 3 mesi fa... Ho 28 anni e ci siamo innamorati a 16 anni. Da allora non ci siamo mai separati! Non siamo sposati, conviviamo da due anni e mezzo e abbiamo un bellissimo bimbo di 7 mesi! A luglio ho scoperto che intratteneva una corrispondenza con la ragazza del suo migliore amico, che regolarmente frequentavamo! Dopo la scoperta lui è andato via da casa e siamo rimasti separati per due settimane. Ad agosto siamo tornati a casa (dopo lunghe discussioni e chiarimenti) e dopo nemmeno una settimana ho scoperto, di nuovo, che in realtà non è stata solo una relazione "epistolare", come lui l'aveva definita. Si sono visti, sono andati a letto piu di una volta, si sono detti "ti amo". E' lui che ha deciso di tornare a casa perchè non voleva rinunciare a me e alla sua famiglia.
> 
> 
> In breve questa è la storia... ora... io non sono piu io.... mi sono sentita tradita due volte, non è mai stato sincero, non ha potuto negare solo davanti all'evidenza! Sono rimasta a casa per il mio bambino, ne aveva già risentito di quelle due settimane di separazione. Mi ha giurato e spergiurato che non si capacita di come ha potuto fare una cosa del genere a me e al suo migliore amico (che ovviamente non lo vuole piu vedere), che mi ama, mi ha sempre amato in questi 12 anni! Sto cercando di perdonarlo per tanti motivi... è l'amore della mia vita, stiamo insieme da 12 anni, avevamo tanti progetti per il nostro futuro, abbiamo un bimbo piccolissimo... sto provando e piano piano la nostra vita sta tornando alla "normalità". Lui è attento, presente, cerca di farsi perdonare in tutti i modi...
> ...


L'arrivo di un figlio segna un nuovo inizio nella vita di coppia...lei che se lo porta nella pancia per 9 mesi comincia progressivamente ad abituarsi alla nuova realtà , lui invece comincia a farsi delle domande, a rendersi conto delle responsabilita e le domande diventano ansie alla nascita...lei indaffarata con le cure per il nuovo bimbo e lui sorpreso e ansioso a volte vede che quella che era la donna amante che lo coccolava,sempre curata e provocante, diventare madre...a questo punto l'ansia e le nuove responsabilita o portano a maturare o portano a fuggire.Penso che tuo compagno sia "fuggito" cercando una nuova adolescenza.Ma adesso è tornato e sta lì vicino a voi.Vale la pena crederci in lui per il vostro bene e per il vostro bimbo....In bocca al lupo


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> L'arrivo di un figlio segna un nuovo inizio nella vita di coppia...lei che se lo porta nella pancia per 9 mesi comincia progressivamente ad abituarsi alla nuova realtà , lui invece comincia a farsi delle domande, a rendersi conto delle responsabilita e le domande diventano ansie alla nascita...lei indaffarata con le cure per il nuovo bimbo e lui sorpreso e ansioso a volte vede che quella che era la donna amante che lo coccolava,sempre curata e provocante, diventare madre...a questo punto l'ansia e le nuove responsabilita o portano a maturare o portano a fuggire.Penso che tuo compagno sia "fuggito" cercando una nuova adolescenza.Ma adesso è tornato e sta lì vicino a voi.Vale la pena crederci in lui per il vostro bene e per il vostro bimbo....In bocca al lupo


Condivido.
Purtroppo nutro dubbi profondi sulle storie iniziate poco dopo le medie..
Ma oggi loro hanno un legame che frigna, paffuto e gioviale. Un dovere provarci.


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me mette i brividi cobsigliare un matrimonio dopo un tradimento. È l'ultima cosa a cui oenserei. Sposarmi per tutelarmi. Proprio é fuori dalla mia idea di unione e famiglia.
> La casa resta al bimbo e la mamma vive con lui normalmente.
> Ci si sposa perchè ci si ama e si vuole costruire una famiglia non per tutelarsi in caso di divorzio.


Si...ma le variabili sono tante. A partire dal fatto SE ce l'hanno una casa loro (28 anni..mah..). Altrimenti, ognuno dalla propria mamma e povertà per tutti, altro che vita nuova...triste, ma con un'anima di 7 mesi ci devi pensare eccome. Il progetto "figlio" è fatto di responsabilità, si nutre d'amore ma senza stabilità economica diventa tragedia...


----------



## spleen (15 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Necessito di uno sfogo e forse anche di qualche consiglio... Sono stata tradita circa 3 mesi fa... Ho 28 anni e ci siamo innamorati a 16 anni. Da allora non ci siamo mai separati! Non siamo sposati, conviviamo da due anni e mezzo e abbiamo un bellissimo bimbo di 7 mesi! A luglio ho scoperto che intratteneva una corrispondenza con la ragazza del suo migliore amico, che regolarmente frequentavamo! Dopo la scoperta lui è andato via da casa e siamo rimasti separati per due settimane. Ad agosto siamo tornati a casa (dopo lunghe discussioni e chiarimenti) e dopo nemmeno una settimana ho scoperto, di nuovo, che in realtà non è stata solo una relazione "epistolare", come lui l'aveva definita. Si sono visti, sono andati a letto piu di una volta, si sono detti "ti amo". E' lui che ha deciso di tornare a casa perchè non voleva rinunciare a me e alla sua famiglia.
> 
> 
> In breve questa è la storia... ora... io non sono piu io.... mi sono sentita tradita due volte, non è mai stato sincero, non ha potuto negare solo davanti all'evidenza! Sono rimasta a casa per il mio bambino, ne aveva già risentito di quelle due settimane di separazione. Mi ha giurato e spergiurato che non si capacita di come ha potuto fare una cosa del genere a me e al suo migliore amico (che ovviamente non lo vuole piu vedere), che mi ama, mi ha sempre amato in questi 12 anni! Sto cercando di perdonarlo per tanti motivi... *è l'amore della mia vita*, stiamo insieme da 12 anni, avevamo tanti progetti per il nostro futuro, abbiamo un bimbo piccolissimo... sto provando e piano piano la nostra vita sta tornando alla "normalità". Lui è attento, presente, cerca di farsi perdonare in tutti i modi...
> ...


Non esiste l'amore della vita.
Stare insieme è prendersi per quello che si è, gorno per giorno.
Guarda in faccia alla realtà.
Pensa al bene di tuo figlio, viene prima di tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Necessito di uno sfogo e forse anche di qualche consiglio... Sono stata tradita circa 3 mesi fa... Ho 28 anni e ci siamo innamorati a 16 anni. Da allora non ci siamo mai separati! Non siamo sposati, conviviamo da due anni e mezzo e abbiamo un bellissimo bimbo di 7 mesi! A luglio ho scoperto che intratteneva una corrispondenza con la ragazza del suo migliore amico, che regolarmente frequentavamo! Dopo la scoperta lui è andato via da casa e siamo rimasti separati per due settimane. Ad agosto siamo tornati a casa (dopo lunghe discussioni e chiarimenti) e dopo nemmeno una settimana ho scoperto, di nuovo, che in realtà non è stata solo una relazione "epistolare", come lui l'aveva definita. Si sono visti, sono andati a letto piu di una volta, si sono detti "ti amo". E' lui che ha deciso di tornare a casa perchè non voleva rinunciare a me e alla sua famiglia.
> 
> 
> In breve questa è la storia... ora... io non sono piu io.... mi sono sentita tradita due volte, non è mai stato sincero, non ha potuto negare solo davanti all'evidenza! Sono rimasta a casa per il mio bambino, ne aveva già risentito di quelle due settimane di separazione. Mi ha giurato e spergiurato che non si capacita di come ha potuto fare una cosa del genere a me e al suo migliore amico (che ovviamente non lo vuole piu vedere), che mi ama, mi ha sempre amato in questi 12 anni! Sto cercando di perdonarlo per tanti motivi... è l'amore della mia vita, stiamo insieme da 12 anni, avevamo tanti progetti per il nostro futuro, abbiamo un bimbo piccolissimo... sto provando e piano piano la nostra vita sta tornando alla "normalità". Lui è attento, presente, cerca di farsi perdonare in tutti i modi...
> ...


Spero di riuscire a spiegarmi e di non essere frainteso.
Mi sento di quotare in parte Clementine e in parte Erato.
Dico in parte perchè io posso solo parlare per la mia parte maschile di paternità, e la sensazione che io ricordo non è paura delle responsabilità, anzi, quanto una cosa come dire speriamo sempre di farcela a mantenere anche sta creatura.

QUotare in parte perchè la mia esperienza è stata questa.

Vedi lei, tua moglie, cambiare. 
In un senso che ti disorienta.

Per me è stato come vedere una che era 3/4 donna diventare 4/4 donna.

Mia moglie si definisce così: io sono una tipa di poche parole.
MI disse solo: Spero che con la nascita di nostra figlia, la famiglia assuma un significato più profondo per te.

Traduco?
Ehi bambino vedi di fare l'uomo che ora ho una bambina VERA di cui occuparmi e non puoi più essere tu " il mio bambino".

In quella epoca non mi passò MAI per la testa di tradire mia moglie, anche se mi sentivo abbandonato a me stesso.

Il primissimo boccone amaro fu quell'assurda pretesa che io veda mia figlia con gli occhi di sua madre.
E cominciai invano a recalcitrare.

La prima cosa fu il letto.
Fino all'età di sei anni mia figlia ha dormito con sua madre.

Mentre io ho sempre aborrito l'idea di dormire in tre nel lettone, in sei anni mi abituai, ahimè a dormire in altra stanza per conto mio....

Io come compagno tornai di moda con l'adolescenza della figlia...

Comunque non mi pesò per nulla "essere trascurato" da mia moglie, anzi...
Non cercai donne, e sai perchè?

Per il semplicissimo stupidissimo motivo che in quell'epoca ero impegnatissimo con la mia carriera artistica, ero sempre in giro per il mondo per concerti, e non avevo nessuna voglia nè tempo per coltivare che so una relazione extra...

Ma ripeto spero di non essere frainteso...

Non sto dicendo IN NESSUN MODO
che se una giovane madre viene tradita sia colpa sua perchè ha trascurato il suo compagno...

La mossa vincente a mio avviso per te è:
Senti carino, molla tutte ste cagate qui, e stai dietro a noi due...
Perchè abbiamo bisogno di te!

Insomma fa in modo che questa sua esperienza di tradimento sia stata come dire un percorso di crescita, un intoppo...un momento di mona...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2014)

*Poi...*

Manca un tassello...

Il bambino.

Bisogna vedere come è sto bambino...

Perchè, secondo me, tante volte accadono i tradimenti con figli piccoli, per il semplicissimo e normalissimo motivo, che una neo mamma, non ha nè tempo, nè energie per il sesso eh?

Ci sono mamme "graziate" che svezzano un bambino come niente fosse...

Altre che arrivano a sera distrutte e senza essere state capaci di avere un minuto per loro stesse...

Di me mi hanno detto per esempio che ero una cosa terrificante, pieno di energia, urlavo sempre e non dormivo mai...

Poi, per caso, fu mio nonno, a fare scoprire a mia madre che con le nove sinfonie di Beethoven io stavo fermo seduto per ore con gli occhi sbarrati...


----------



## tesla (15 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Tu lo tradisti perché eri giovane e inesperta. E volevi provare "altro".
> Lui ti ha tradita perché se davvero nella vita ha avuto solo te, e dall'adolescenza, voleva provare "altro" (ed infatti è andato con la donna più "prossima").
> Il suo tradimento è assai più grave: perché avviene mettendo in gioco la piccola vita che avete messo al mondo, e perché ha quasi 30 anni.
> Ma la motivazione è identica: si vuole scoprire il mondo che abbiamo lasciato fuori da ragazzini.
> ...


questo post mi piace molto :up:

mi piace anche quello del conte perchè da una visione realistica di quel momento in cui la propria donna diventa madre e  si perde la posizione centrale nella sua vita.

però io sono anche abbastanza talebana e non posso accettare che un uomo, il padre di un bimbo piccolo, un fruttino profumato e morbido, abbia la testa altrove, fluttuante in incontri clandestini, con la ragazza dell'  amico (un'aggravante allucinante).
cioè, ma dico, diventi padre e invece di avere un'intima gioia, per non parlare del rispetto che dovresti avere per la donna che ti ha partorito un figlio, e TU fai il maiale con l'amica? 

dov'è daniele quando serve?


----------



## Buscopann (15 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Tu lo tradisti perché eri giovane e inesperta. E volevi provare "altro".
> Lui ti ha tradita perché se davvero nella vita ha avuto solo te, e dall'adolescenza, voleva provare "altro" (ed infatti è andato con la donna più "prossima").
> Il suo tradimento è assai più grave: perché avviene mettendo in gioco la piccola vita che avete messo al mondo, e perché ha quasi 30 anni.
> Ma la motivazione è identica: si vuole scoprire il mondo che abbiamo lasciato fuori da ragazzini.
> ...


Non avrei saputo rispondere meglio così.
Hai detto tutto tu senza essere prolisso.

Nena..Stampati questa risposta e leggila tutti i giorni quando ti alzi la mattina 

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (15 Ottobre 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> questo post mi piace molto :up:
> 
> mi piace anche quello del conte perchè da una visione realistica di quel momento in cui la propria donna diventa madre e  si perde la posizione centrale nella sua vita.
> 
> ...



Ciao cara. E si, ci vorrebbe Daniele ma in questo caso se la prenderebbe pure con lei per il primo tradimento. 

Diciamo che dovrebbero interrogarsi entrambi a lungo.


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2014)

io non ce la posso fare... quando leggo ste cose mi rendo conto che questo posto, spesso, mi fa solo male.


----------



## Stark72 (15 Ottobre 2014)

Calma e sangue freddo. 
L'unica cosa da capire e se lui ha o non ha intenzione di assumersi le responsabilità che comporta la paternità e di conseguenza una vera famiglia.
Se lui percepisce che non fa al suo caso, se tu percepisci che lui non è tanto convinto, bisognerà prendere una decisione. Ma senza fretta, dovete capire e capirvi.
per inciso e per mera esperienza di papà, non credo proprio che il bambino a 7 mesi si sia accorto di alcunchè, anzi ne sono certo. Non proiettare su di lui le tue angosce, lui al momento potrebbe al più assorbire il tuo stato d'animo negativo, ma non potrebbe mai accorgersi di niente altro, nemmeno se il papà se ne andasse per sempre. E i primi ricordi iniziano a sedimentarsi verso i 3 anni.
Keep calm.


----------



## errante (16 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Premetto che anche io l'ho tradito circa 8 anni fa (avevamo solo 20 anni), non l'ho mai confessato, ma è stato solo una volta e non c'erano sentimenti in ballo!




A te le giustificazioni, a lui l'onta. Ha scelto te, questo è l'importante. Ha perso l'amante, ha perso l'amico. Il suo tradimento e il tuo si equivalgono, a differenza di quanto dicono altri. Con la differenza che tu non gliel'hai ancora detto e quindi conservi il tuo vantaggio su di lui, che si crede l'unico in fallo e con tutte le carte scoperte. 

Prova a dirglielo così, che sei andata a letto con uno e che non provavi niente per lui, vedi se anche lui minimizza. È lecito che tu sia arrabbiata, ma non puoi giustificarti applicando il tuo giudizio alle tue azioni mentre lui è sotto il fuoco incrociato degli altri. Hai due strade: o condividete tutto, anche le vostre ombre, e crescete e vi aprite, oppure tu giochi la tua partita con i tuoi segreti, lo tieni per le palle per un po' e magari cerchi una vendetta sfiziosa, godendo del fatto che tu l'hai beccato e tu no. Nel primo caso lo tratti da compagno, nel secondo da servo penitente, figura poco adatta a rappresentare la figura maschile di riferimento per un figlio da crescere.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Ottobre 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> questo post mi piace molto :up:
> 
> mi piace anche quello del conte perchè da una visione realistica di quel momento in cui la propria donna diventa madre e si perde la posizione centrale nella sua vita.
> 
> ...


sono d'accordissimo.
Eppoi lui già se n'era andato via di casa (per quella che sembrava una relazione epistolare !!!)
Poi ritorna per ricostruire e che fa ci ricade?
Questa cosa mi suona male.
Certo c'è un bimbo di mezzo, ma non si sta assieme solo per i bambini. è una cazzata immane. Ricostruire si può se c'è la volontà, ma qui mi pare che non ci sia.
Eppoi che razza di uomo è quello che tradisce in un colpo solo moglie, famiglia e migliore amico!!
Nella scala dei valori è la merda delle merde.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Ottobre 2014)

errante ha detto:


> *A te le giustificazioni, a lui l'onta*. Ha scelto te, questo è l'importante. Ha perso l'amante, ha perso l'amico. Il suo tradimento e il tuo si equivalgono, a differenza di quanto dicono altri. Con la differenza che tu non gliel'hai ancora detto e quindi conservi il tuo vantaggio su di lui, che si crede l'unico in fallo e con tutte le carte scoperte.
> 
> Prova a dirglielo così, che sei andata a letto con uno e che non provavi niente per lui, vedi se anche lui minimizza. È lecito che tu sia arrabbiata, ma non puoi giustificarti applicando il tuo giudizio alle tue azioni mentre lui è sotto il fuoco incrociato degli altri. Hai due strade: o condividete tutto, anche le vostre ombre, e crescete e vi aprite, oppure tu giochi la tua partita con i tuoi segreti, lo tieni per le palle per un po' e magari cerchi una vendetta sfiziosa, godendo del fatto che tu l'hai beccato e tu no. Nel primo caso lo tratti da compagno, nel secondo da servo penitente, figura poco adatta a rappresentare la figura maschile di riferimento per un figlio da crescere.


ma che dici. aveva 20 anni...
Lui invece adesso ha una famiglia, moglie e figlio di sette (SETTE) mesi. Cioè ci fai un figlio e poi tradisci??
Non si equivalgono un bel niente.
quantomeno per le conseguenze


----------



## Buscopann (16 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ce la posso fare... quando leggo ste cose mi rendo conto che questo posto, spesso, mi fa solo male.


In effetti Lamù si è intristita nel nuovo avatar. Tiene pure le orecchie abbassate 

Buscopann


----------



## Apollonia (16 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Necessito di uno sfogo e forse anche di qualche consiglio... Sono stata tradita circa 3 mesi fa... Ho 28 anni e ci siamo innamorati a 16 anni. Da allora non ci siamo mai separati! Non siamo sposati, conviviamo da due anni e mezzo e abbiamo un bellissimo bimbo di 7 mesi! A luglio ho scoperto che intratteneva una corrispondenza con la ragazza del suo migliore amico, che regolarmente frequentavamo! Dopo la scoperta lui è andato via da casa e siamo rimasti separati per due settimane. Ad agosto siamo tornati a casa (dopo lunghe discussioni e chiarimenti) e dopo nemmeno una settimana ho scoperto, di nuovo, che in realtà non è stata solo una relazione "epistolare", come lui l'aveva definita. Si sono visti, sono andati a letto piu di una volta, si sono detti "ti amo". E' lui che ha deciso di tornare a casa perchè non voleva rinunciare a me e alla sua famiglia.
> 
> 
> In breve questa è la storia... ora... io non sono piu io.... mi sono sentita tradita due volte, non è mai stato sincero, non ha potuto negare solo davanti all'evidenza! Sono rimasta a casa per il mio bambino, ne aveva già risentito di quelle due settimane di separazione. Mi ha giurato e spergiurato che non si capacita di come ha potuto fare una cosa del genere a me e al suo migliore amico (che ovviamente non lo vuole piu vedere), che mi ama, mi ha sempre amato in questi 12 anni! Sto cercando di perdonarlo per tanti motivi... è l'amore della mia vita, stiamo insieme da 12 anni, avevamo tanti progetti per il nostro futuro, abbiamo un bimbo piccolissimo... sto provando e piano piano la nostra vita sta tornando alla "normalità". Lui è attento, presente, cerca di farsi perdonare in tutti i modi...
> ...


Ciao! Io quando leggo queste cose, avrei voglia di dargli delle randellate in testa, ma ragioniamo invece di seguire l'istinto.
Cerca di ricostruire, di vedere se lui è sinceramente pentito, ma stai in guardia! Credimi, ci vuole tempo per capire queste cose. Controllalo con discrezione, e al primo sgarro, fuori dalla porta!
Non si deve stare insieme solo per i figli!


----------



## Apollonia (16 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma che dici. aveva 20 anni...
> Lui invece adesso ha una famiglia, moglie e figlio di sette (SETTE) mesi. Cioè ci fai un figlio e poi tradisci??
> Non si equivalgono un bel niente.
> quantomeno per le conseguenze


Quoto!


----------



## ivanl (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Calma e sangue freddo.
> L'unica cosa da capire e se lui ha o non ha intenzione di assumersi le responsabilità che comporta la paternità e di conseguenza una vera famiglia.
> Se lui percepisce che non fa al suo caso, se tu percepisci che lui non è tanto convinto, bisognerà prendere una decisione. Ma senza fretta, dovete capire e capirvi.
> per inciso e per mera esperienza di papà, non credo proprio che il bambino a 7 mesi si sia accorto di alcunchè, anzi ne sono certo. Non proiettare su di lui le tue angosce, lui al momento potrebbe al più assorbire il tuo stato d'animo negativo, ma non potrebbe mai accorgersi di niente altro, nemmeno se il papà se ne andasse per sempre. E i primi ricordi iniziano a sedimentarsi verso i 3 anni.
> Keep calm.


Perfetto! Soprattutto la parte riguardante vostro figlio; al momento il suo mondo e' unicamente istintivo e ruota attorno alla mamma (odore-cibo-accudimento).
Tornando all'amica che ha scritto: certo, che pensare di affrontare tutto da sole, non deve essere facile, inoltre, non e' chiara la situazione familiare/economica; per contro, il comportamento dei tuo marito e' inqualificabile e sarebbe da sbattere fuori a calci.
Ritrovare la fiducia in lui, sta solo a te decidere se riesci a farlo, certo le premesse non sono incoraggianti. Ti ha spiegato perche' lo ha fatto? Ti deve guardare negli occhi, senza accampare scuse idiote tipo 'non mi capacito'...e poi decidi. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Necessito di uno sfogo e forse anche di qualche consiglio... Sono stata tradita circa 3 mesi fa... Ho 28 anni e ci siamo innamorati a 16 anni. Da allora non ci siamo mai separati! Non siamo sposati, conviviamo da due anni e mezzo e abbiamo un bellissimo bimbo di 7 mesi! A luglio ho scoperto che intratteneva una corrispondenza con la ragazza del suo migliore amico, che regolarmente frequentavamo! Dopo la scoperta lui è andato via da casa e siamo rimasti separati per due settimane. Ad agosto siamo tornati a casa (dopo lunghe discussioni e chiarimenti) e dopo nemmeno una settimana ho scoperto, di nuovo, che in realtà non è stata solo una relazione "epistolare", come lui l'aveva definita. Si sono visti, sono andati a letto piu di una volta, si sono detti "ti amo". E' lui che ha deciso di tornare a casa perchè non voleva rinunciare a me e alla sua famiglia.
> 
> 
> In breve questa è la storia... ora... io non sono piu io.... mi sono sentita tradita due volte, non è mai stato sincero, non ha potuto negare solo davanti all'evidenza! Sono rimasta a casa per il mio bambino, ne aveva già risentito di quelle due settimane di separazione. Mi ha giurato e spergiurato che non si capacita di come ha potuto fare una cosa del genere a me e al suo migliore amico (che ovviamente non lo vuole piu vedere), che mi ama, mi ha sempre amato in questi 12 anni! Sto cercando di perdonarlo per tanti motivi... è l'amore della mia vita, stiamo insieme da 12 anni, avevamo tanti progetti per il nostro futuro, abbiamo un bimbo piccolissimo... sto provando e piano piano la nostra vita sta tornando alla "normalità". Lui è attento, presente, cerca di farsi perdonare in tutti i modi...
> ...


Il passaggio da figlio a padre o da genitore a nonno per alcune persone è un forte stress e un trauma: anche le grandi gioie e i grandi cambiamenti possono esserlo. 

Il punto è un altro: lui vuole stare con lei? Io credo che fosse solo infatuato di lei: il fatto che si siano detti "ti amo" non è necessariamente indicativo di chissà quali sentimenti, ma può essere un elemento decorativo della situazione trasgressiva che stavano vivendo e serve ad aumentare il carico di trasgressione e a giustificare a se stessi un gesto così forte/grave come il tradimento. Se fossi in te non darei troppo peso alle parole che si sono detti e scritti.

Confessargli il tuo tradimento destabilizzerebbe ulteriormente la situazione; io gli darei fiducia.


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me mette i brividi cobsigliare un matrimonio dopo un tradimento. È l'ultima cosa a cui oenserei. Sposarmi per tutelarmi. Proprio é fuori dalla mia idea di unione e famiglia.
> La casa resta al bimbo e la mamma vive con lui normalmente.
> Ci si sposa perchè ci si ama e si vuole costruire una famiglia non per tutelarsi in caso di divorzio.


condivido il pensiero :up:


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Necessito di uno sfogo e forse anche di qualche consiglio... Sono stata tradita circa 3 mesi fa... Ho 28 anni e ci siamo innamorati a 16 anni. Da allora non ci siamo mai separati! Non siamo sposati, conviviamo da due anni e mezzo e abbiamo un bellissimo bimbo di 7 mesi! A luglio ho scoperto che intratteneva una corrispondenza con la ragazza del suo migliore amico, che regolarmente frequentavamo! Dopo la scoperta lui è andato via da casa e siamo rimasti separati per due settimane. Ad agosto siamo tornati a casa (dopo lunghe discussioni e chiarimenti) e dopo nemmeno una settimana ho scoperto, di nuovo, che in realtà non è stata solo una relazione "epistolare", come lui l'aveva definita. Si sono visti, sono andati a letto piu di una volta, si sono detti "ti amo". E' lui che ha deciso di tornare a casa perchè non voleva rinunciare a me e alla sua famiglia.
> 
> 
> In breve questa è la storia... ora... io non sono piu io.... mi sono sentita tradita due volte, non è mai stato sincero, non ha potuto negare solo davanti all'evidenza! Sono rimasta a casa per il mio bambino, ne aveva già risentito di quelle due settimane di separazione. Mi ha giurato e spergiurato che non si capacita di come ha potuto fare una cosa del genere a me e al suo migliore amico (che ovviamente non lo vuole piu vedere), che mi ama, mi ha sempre amato in questi 12 anni! Sto cercando di perdonarlo per tanti motivi... è l'amore della mia vita, stiamo insieme da 12 anni, avevamo tanti progetti per il nostro futuro, abbiamo un bimbo piccolissimo... sto provando e piano piano la nostra vita sta tornando alla "normalità". Lui è attento, presente, cerca di farsi perdonare in tutti i modi...
> ...


indipendentemente dal tradimento forse la vostra coppia non è abbastanza solida per costruire una famiglia che dia  al bambino la serenità dovuta e in questi 16 anni sì è già logorata.
secondo me dovreste riflettere sui questo e guardarvi bene dentro sapendo che se ripartirete sarà sul serio, altrimenti anche per vostro figlio è meglio avere due genitori uniti per la sua crescita ma divisi nel loro percorso sentimentale.


----------



## nena (16 Ottobre 2014)

Sinceramente della questione economica mi importa poco, non abbiamo casa di proprietà, siamo in affitto. 
La nascita di nostro figlio ha sicuramente accentuato le problematiche che c'erano tra noi... sono stati mesi molto duri, ho avuto una piccola depressione che fortunatamente sono riuscita a superare presto, il tempo per me e per noi è stato ridotto all'osso, ma questo per me non giustifica assolutamente quello che ha fatto. 

Quando è tornato a casa ha detto di aver capito che ciò che voleva eravamo io e mio figlio e che invece di affrontare i problemi tra di noi si è andato ad impelagare in una situazione che sapeva già non l'avrebbe portato da nessuna parte.

Abbiamo passato settimane terribili ed ora la situazione sembra essere migliorata. Lui è felice, torna a casa con il sorriso dal lavoro (mai successo prima, si lamentava in continuazione), fa progetti per il futuro (casa, secondo figlio, viaggi), è presente sia con me che con il bambino, affettuoso e anche a livello sessuale è come se avessimo ritrovato quel feeling che non c'era piu da tempo (strano vero? l'unica amica con cui ho parlato un pochino di mi disse che lei non ce l'avrebbe fatta a fare l'amore con lui... invece per me è stato il contrario, mi sono lasciata andare!). Abbiamo parlato molto e analizzato la situazione, per quanto possibile. Abbiamo capito cosa andava e cosa no del nostro rapporto. Lui ha perso il suo migliore amico da 15 anni... soffre anche per questo, in fondo vorrebbe che lo perdonasse, ma sa benissimo che ora è impossibile!I eri gli ho detto del mio tradimento di 8 anni fa e non ha avuto nessuna reazione perchè sostiene che quello che ha fatto lui è di gran lunga peggiore...

Io invece mi sento persa... a tratti felice, a tratti delusa! sto con lui non solo per il nostro bambino, ma anche per me! La mia unica voglia è quella di riuscire a superare la cosa, di riuscire a perdonarlo del tutto e realmente, per poter proseguire quel percorso che è stato interrotto.... e non lo faccio per paura di rimanere sola vi assicuro! 

Ho sempre cercato di vivere la mia vita, seppur di soli 28 anni, dando priorità ai sentimenti quelli reali... ora sto facendo i conti con quello che sento e che provo... ma non riesco a darmi spiegazioni, non riesco a guardare oltre, non riesco a capire fino in fondo me stessa.. e in questo momento, oltre mio figlio, è quello che mi interessa, credo sia l'unico modo per andare avanti veramente! sono passati solo 3 mesi, anzi due dalla scoperta di tutto... forse il tempo che è trascorso è ancora poco, forse devo solo avere pazienza ed aspettare! In questi mesi mi sono sentita, e spesso mi sento ancora, umiliata, calpestata, dimenticata... è un dolore che viene dal profondo! Poi la sera lo vedo, mi sorride, mi bacia, prende in braccio nostro figlio e lo amo! ma è normale tutto questo? oppure sto impazzendo?


----------



## Palladiano (16 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Sinceramente della questione economica mi importa poco, non abbiamo casa di proprietà, siamo in affitto.
> La nascita di nostro figlio ha sicuramente accentuato le problematiche che c'erano tra noi... sono stati mesi molto duri, ho avuto una piccola depressione che fortunatamente sono riuscita a superare presto, il tempo per me e per noi è stato ridotto all'osso, ma questo per me non giustifica assolutamente quello che ha fatto.
> 
> Quando è tornato a casa ha detto di aver capito che ciò che voleva eravamo io e mio figlio e che invece di affrontare i problemi tra di noi si è andato ad impelagare in una situazione che sapeva già non l'avrebbe portato da nessuna parte.
> ...


sul primo grassetto: non pensateci nemmeno ad un secondo figlio prima di avere *ampiamente* risolto i vostri problemi di coppia
sul secondo: pensarci prima no? dico, mentre si sollazzava con la donna del suo migliore amico non si sentiva in colpa? e vorrebbe pure essere perdonato.


----------



## ivanl (16 Ottobre 2014)

E' normale, tra ormoni, depressione, scoperta del tutto, e' un miracolo che non dai di matto 
Per esperienza ti posso dire: guardati dentro, pensa a quello che vuoi per te e per vostro figlio e vedi se la vita con questa persona te lo puo' dare. Partire con una rinuncia, un sacrificio, alla lunga, portera' rancori e infelicita'


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Sinceramente della questione economica mi importa poco, non abbiamo casa di proprietà, siamo in affitto.
> La nascita di nostro figlio ha sicuramente accentuato le problematiche che c'erano tra noi... sono stati mesi molto duri, ho avuto una piccola depressione che fortunatamente sono riuscita a superare presto, il tempo per me e per noi è stato ridotto all'osso, ma questo per me non giustifica assolutamente quello che ha fatto.
> 
> Quando è tornato a casa ha detto di aver capito che ciò che voleva eravamo io e mio figlio e che invece di affrontare i problemi tra di noi si è andato ad impelagare in una situazione che sapeva già non l'avrebbe portato da nessuna parte.
> ...


siete sulla buona strada. lui ha fatto una cazzata, ma a me pare che l'ntesa tra voi sia migliorata, è stata l'occasione - drammatica - per confrontarvi sulle lacune che evidentemente vi nascondevate.
Lui mi pare cosciente, e tutto preso dal "recupero", se è vero che ha dato il giusto peso ad un evento di un decennio fa...
Buona fortuna!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao nena
avrei voluto scriverti in privato ma con i nuovi utenti non si può...
Purtroppo ci sono passata anch'io...
Noi il secondo figlio l'abbiamo fatto dopo quasi 5 anni e la casa l'abbiamo comprata (per modo di dire... Mutuo trentennale...) dopo 6...
E' dura
cerca di essere forte
un abbraccio


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *A me mette i brividi consigliare un matrimonio dopo un tradimento. È l'ultima cosa a cui oenserei. Sposarmi per tutelarmi. Proprio é fuori dalla mia idea di unione e famiglia.*
> La casa resta al bimbo e la mamma vive con lui normalmente.
> Ci si sposa perchè ci si ama e si vuole costruire una famiglia non per tutelarsi in caso di divorzio.


Assolutamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Necessito di uno sfogo e forse anche di qualche consiglio... Sono stata tradita circa 3 mesi fa... *Ho 28 anni e ci siamo innamorati a 16 anni. Da allora non ci siamo mai separati! *Non siamo sposati, conviviamo da due anni e mezzo e abbiamo un bellissimo bimbo di 7 mesi! A luglio ho scoperto che intratteneva una corrispondenza con la ragazza del suo migliore amico, che regolarmente frequentavamo! Dopo la scoperta lui è andato via da casa e siamo rimasti separati per due settimane. Ad agosto siamo tornati a casa (dopo lunghe discussioni e chiarimenti) e dopo nemmeno una settimana ho scoperto, di nuovo, che in realtà non è stata solo una relazione "epistolare", come lui l'aveva definita. Si sono visti, sono andati a letto piu di una volta, si sono detti "ti amo". E*' lui che ha deciso di tornare a casa perchè non voleva rinunciare a me e alla sua famiglia.*
> 
> In breve questa è la storia... ora... io non sono piu io.... mi sono sentita tradita due volte, non è mai stato sincero, non ha potuto negare solo davanti all'evidenza! Sono rimasta a casa per il mio bambino, ne aveva già risentito di quelle due settimane di separazione. Mi ha giurato e spergiurato che non si capacita di come ha potuto fare una cosa del genere a me e al suo migliore amico (che ovviamente non lo vuole piu vedere), che mi ama, mi ha sempre amato in questi 12 anni! Sto cercando di perdonarlo per tanti motivi... *è l'amore della mia vita, stiamo insieme da 12 anni*, avevamo tanti progetti per il nostro futuro, abbiamo un bimbo piccolissimo... sto provando e piano piano la nostra vita sta tornando alla "normalità". Lui è attento, presente, cerca di farsi perdonare in tutti i modi...
> 
> ...



State insieme da quando eravate ragazzini.
Senza accumulare le esperienze che ormai accomunano tutti i vostri coetanei siete passati al ruolo impegnativo di essere genitori.
Senza la necessaria maturità e le relative esperienze che concorrono a farla.
Quello che è importante e che riassume tutto l'ho sottolineato in neretto.
Lui ha avuto una relazione extraconiugale al pari tuo.
Ma entrambi al momento opportuno avete fatto una scelta, dopo queste esperienze al di fuori dalla coppia.
Forse avete avuto bisogno di comprendere il mondo che c'è al di fuori che non avete mai conosciuto stando insieme dall'adolescenza, e forse solo dopo averlo capito vi risulterà meno pesante ma più facile fare una scelta consapevole.
Perché è questo quello che conta: avere la possibilità di scegliere consapevolmente, e lo puoi fare solo se sgombri la tua mente da tutti i dubbi, i desideri repressi, le abitudini decennali.
Il mio parere?
Perdona al tuo compagno questo tradimento esattamente come l'hai perdonato a te.
Pensate a esser anche genitori.
E non affannarti a rimuginare sulla questione amore del tradimento.
Spesso gli uomini - non tutti, per carità - mascherano gli ormoni con i sentimenti.

PS Fatti sposare, per tutelare vostro figlio.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> State insieme da quando eravate ragazzini.
> Senza accumulare le esperienze che ormai accomunano tutti i vostri coetanei siete passati al ruolo impegnativo di essere genitori.
> Senza la necessaria maturità e le relative esperienze che concorrono a farla.
> Quello che è importante e che riassume tutto l'ho sottolineato in neretto.
> ...


ma a tua figlia daresti lo stesso consiglio? Di farsi sposare dall'uomo che l'ha tradita con un bimbo di 7 mesi?
Ma voi siete matti veri


----------



## ivanl (16 Ottobre 2014)

Il figlio, se riconosciuto, ha gli stessi diritti sia che i genitori siano sposati o meno...se non erro, ma qui l'avvocato romanista ne sapra' di piu' di me


----------



## Nicka (16 Ottobre 2014)

Io personalmente capisco tutto nella vita, ma il consiglio di sposarsi in una situazione simile lo trovo veramente assurdo...ma veramente è da kamikaze!
Capisco il tutelare i figli, ma ragazzi miei...c'è un limite...
Va benissimo il cercare di ricostruire un rapporto, vedere cosa è possibile fare, ma sposarsi non è una soluzione...anzi, si rischia di rovinarsi ancora di più!


----------



## Palladiano (16 Ottobre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> State insieme da quando eravate ragazzini.
> Senza accumulare le esperienze che ormai accomunano tutti i vostri coetanei siete passati al ruolo impegnativo di essere genitori.
> Senza la necessaria maturità e le relative esperienze che concorrono a farla.
> Quello che è importante e che riassume tutto l'ho sottolineato in neretto.
> ...



ma che enorme boiata


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2014)

io rabbrividisco nel leggere consigli del tipo "fatti sposare". 
Ora, partendo dal presupposto che i figli, se riconosciuti, hanno gli stessi diritti sia se nati da un matrimonio, convivenza, rapporto occasionale. mi spiegate per quale cavolo di motivo una che è stata appena tradita dovrebbe farsi sposare? per affermare cosa?


----------



## Higgins (16 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Con un bimbo così piccolo *hai il dovere* di non buttare tutto all'aria. Anche tu lo hai tradito, quindi puoi capire cosa lo ha mosso e la gravità della cosa. Assicurati che abbia capito, e se lo ami vai avanti. Il tradimento è una grande prova per una unione, ma ciò che non distrugge rafforza. Se sei sicura di amarlo, e se ti dimostra che nonostante la cazzata che ha fatto anche lui ti ama, non ci sono ragioni per lasciarsi. È comunque il caso di mettere sotto analisi il vostro rapporto per capire se c'è qualcosa che non va e che deve essere sistemato.


Ciao Zod, scusa ma non sono d'accordo con quello che scrivi. 
Ci sono anche dei doveri verso sé stessi che non possono essere tralasciati. E poi anche savrificarsi in nome di un figlio non so quanto possa giovare al figlio stesso. Due genitori che non vanno d'accordo non credo che faranno crescere felice e contento un bimbo


----------



## Higgins (16 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Necessito di uno sfogo e forse anche di qualche consiglio... Sono stata tradita circa 3 mesi fa... Ho 28 anni e ci siamo innamorati a 16 anni. Da allora non ci siamo mai separati! Non siamo sposati, conviviamo da due anni e mezzo e abbiamo un bellissimo bimbo di 7 mesi! A luglio ho scoperto che intratteneva una corrispondenza con la ragazza del suo migliore amico, che regolarmente frequentavamo! Dopo la scoperta lui è andato via da casa e siamo rimasti separati per due settimane. Ad agosto siamo tornati a casa (dopo lunghe discussioni e chiarimenti) e dopo nemmeno una settimana ho scoperto, di nuovo, che in realtà non è stata solo una relazione "epistolare", come lui l'aveva definita. Si sono visti, sono andati a letto piu di una volta, si sono detti "ti amo". E' lui che ha deciso di tornare a casa perchè non voleva rinunciare a me e alla sua famiglia.
> 
> 
> In breve questa è la storia... ora... io non sono piu io.... mi sono sentita tradita due volte, non è mai stato sincero, non ha potuto negare solo davanti all'evidenza! Sono rimasta a casa per il mio bambino, ne aveva già risentito di quelle due settimane di separazione. Mi ha giurato e spergiurato che non si capacita di come ha potuto fare una cosa del genere a me e al suo migliore amico (che ovviamente non lo vuole piu vedere), che mi ama, mi ha sempre amato in questi 12 anni! Sto cercando di perdonarlo per tanti motivi... è l'amore della mia vita, stiamo insieme da 12 anni, avevamo tanti progetti per il nostro futuro, abbiamo un bimbo piccolissimo... sto provando e piano piano la nostra vita sta tornando alla "normalità". Lui è attento, presente, cerca di farsi perdonare in tutti i modi...
> ...


A quanto ho capito a te fa male la bugia forse persino più del tradimento.
è innegabile che ci sia una sorta di "peso specifico" per ogni tradimento. La scappatella da ubriaco o mesi di storia con tanto di "ti amo" con la fidanzata del migliore(?) amico (che poi io me lo taglierei piuttosto che farmi la fidanzata del mio migliore amico).

Però non condivido la classificazione, la differenza che fai tra tradimento tuo e suo, perché questo dipende da persona a persona. Come puoi decidere tu che il tuo era meno grave?
Magari è più grave perché eravate innamorati da poco, invece lui dopo tanti anni insieme ha avuto un periodo di "stanca". Non sto dicendo che sia necessariamente così, sto solo dicendo che ci sono tanti modi di valutare le cose.

Tutto questo per dire che poi considerare pari la partita: 1-1, palla al centro, e ricominciare perdonando.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Ciao Zod, scusa ma non sono d'accordo con quello che scrivi.
> Ci sono anche dei doveri verso sé stessi che non possono essere tralasciati. E poi anche savrificarsi in nome di un figlio non so quanto possa giovare al figlio stesso. Due genitori che non vanno d'accordo non credo che faranno crescere felice e contento un bimbo


se la coppia è già logorata rischia un matrimonio pessimo e di conseguenza una famiglia non in armonia, se evitano l'errore prima possono tutelare il figlio sia economicamente che a livello di equilibrio in completo accordo.
per questo secondo me ora sarebbe il caso di riflettere bene di fronte a questo bivio cogliendo_ l'occasione _​del tradimento


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io personalmente capisco tutto nella vita,* ma il consiglio di sposarsi in una situazione simile lo trovo veramente assurdo.*..*ma veramente è da kamikaze!*
> Capisco il tutelare i figli, ma ragazzi miei...c'è un limite...
> Va benissimo il cercare di ricostruire un rapporto, vedere cosa è possibile fare, ma sposarsi non è una soluzione...anzi, si rischia di rovinarsi ancora di più!


Concordo, lo trovo demenziale... ma poi sposarsi per tutelare che? Il figlio con le nuova legge è tutelato a prescindere dal matrimonio.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma a tua figlia daresti lo stesso consiglio? Di farsi sposare dall'uomo che l'ha tradita con un bimbo di 7 mesi?
> Ma voi siete matti veri


Per tutelare maggiormente il figlio.


----------



## tesla (16 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao cara. E si, ci vorrebbe Daniele ma in questo caso se la prenderebbe pure con lei per il primo tradimento.
> 
> Diciamo che dovrebbero interrogarsi entrambi a lungo.


:rotfl:



Simy ha detto:


> io non ce la posso fare... quando leggo ste cose mi rendo conto che questo posto, spesso, mi fa solo male.


:bye:



io francamente non potrei mai paragonare il tradimento di lei a vent'anni (da ragazzetta), con quello di lui da uomo e padre. scusate ma io questi tardo-adolescenziali, vigliacchetti senza onore, non li posso sopportare :unhappy:


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Ottobre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> State insieme da quando eravate ragazzini.
> Senza accumulare le esperienze che ormai accomunano tutti i vostri coetanei siete passati al ruolo impegnativo di essere genitori.
> Senza la necessaria maturità e le relative esperienze che concorrono a farla.
> Quello che è importante e che riassume tutto l'ho sottolineato in neretto.
> ...


Il Post scriptum non lo condivido (come non avevo condiviso lo stesso consiglio dato da Principessa).
Il resto si, ho detto le stesse cose sulla genesi di quei tradimenti.

Comunque, la rabbia di alcuni mi pare superata dalle parole di Nena, che ha precisato che lui si sta comportando bene, e che anzi parlano molto più di prima.
Perchè insistere sula forca per uno che ha fatto una cazzata mondiale, ma che pare essere rinsavito, e addirittura la coppia è più complice e comunicativa di prima? Un pò di equilibrio, suvvia....


----------



## Palladiano (16 Ottobre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per tutelare maggiormente il figlio.


ma proprio per curiosità di quale tutela parli? perché non riesco proprio a capirlo.
limite mio


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma proprio per curiosità di quale tutela parli? perché non riesco proprio a capirlo.
> limite mio



Ma forse è un limite mio...
Se non vi sono differenze di tutela del figlio - e anche di divisione dei beni e di impegno economico nei confronti del coniuge, in effetti il matrimonio non è più oggi necessario.
Ma allora... a che serve sposarsi?
In questo non sono aggiornato.
Chi mi da una risposta puntuale dal punto di vista legale?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma che enorme boiata


Quoto. Come se tutti i padri sposati si occupassero dei figli.


----------



## disincantata (16 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Il Post scriptum non lo condivido (come non avevo condiviso lo stesso consiglio dato da Principessa).
> Il resto si, ho detto le stesse cose sulla genesi di quei tradimenti.
> 
> Comunque, la rabbia di alcuni mi pare superata dalle parole di Nena, che ha precisato che lui si sta comportando bene, e che anzi parlano molto più di prima.
> Perchè insistere sula forca per uno che ha fatto una cazzata mondiale, ma che pare essere rinsavito, e addirittura la coppia è più complice e comunicativa di prima? Un pò di equilibrio, suvvia....



Se tua figlia convivesse, fosse incinta, allora Principessa lo era, e disoccupata,  tu non le consiglieresti il matrimonio?

IO SI. 

E sconsiglio alle mie figlie di sposarsi. Solo che se si trovassero in quella situazione lo consiglierei anhe a loro.

Con l'amore non paghi la TASI il mutuo o  l'affitto e la spesa.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Come se tutti i padri sposati si occupassero dei figli.



Qui la coppia si è comunque ricomposta, sempre sull'altare della convivenza.
La domanda è:
cambia qualcosa in caso di successiva separazione che siano sposati o conviventi?
Parlo dal punto di vista economico e legale.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Ottobre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma forse è un limite mio...
> Se non vi sono differenze di tutela del figlio - e anche di divisione dei beni e di impegno economico nei confronti del coniuge, in effetti il matrimonio non è necessario.
> Ma allora... a che* serve *sposarsi?
> In questo non sono aggiornato.
> Chi mi da una risposta puntuale?


sposarsi non serve a niente, infatti. è una scelta tale quale quella di non sposarsi.
Non credo che ci si sposi solo per un calcolo relativo ai beni futuri, agli assegni di mantenimento, alle questioni ereditarie.
Quanto ai figli, poi, massima tutela. sposati o no loro sono tutelati

cmq magari qualcuno di voi che c'è passato potrebbe spiegare alla nostra amica le varie fasi del post tradimento? nel suo secondo post chiedeva di quello.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se tua figlia convivesse, fosse incinta, allora Principessa lo era, e disoccupata,  tu non le consiglieresti il matrimonio?
> 
> IO SI.
> 
> ...


A prescindere dal grado di coglionaggine del futuro marito? legarsi a un'altra persona solo per soldi? Ma manco per sogno... ho una figlia, e mai e poi mai le darei un consiglio del genere.


----------



## disincantata (16 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma proprio per curiosità di quale tutela parli? perché non riesco proprio a capirlo.
> limite mio



Se dovesse schiattare, come erede,  se ci sono beni qualche beneficio arriva. Dalla reverssibilità per la  vedova  ai beni materiali.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se dovesse schiattare, come erede,  se ci sono beni qualche beneficio arriva. Dalla reverssibilità per la  vedova  ai beni materiali.


ma come cazzo si fa a ragionare così... :unhappy:


----------



## Palladiano (16 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> A prescindere dal grado di coglionaggine del futuro marito? legarsi a un'altra persona solo per soldi? Ma manco per sogno... ho una figlia, e mai e poi mai le darei un consiglio del genere.


quotone :up:


----------



## Palladiano (16 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se dovesse schiattare, come erede, se ci sono beni qualche beneficio arriva. Dalla reverssibilità per la vedova ai beni materiali.


guarda che se il padre naturale muore ed ha beni il figlio naturale eredita.
Io contesto che ci si debba sposare per tutelare i figli (non la futura moglie)


----------



## ivanl (16 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Il Post scriptum non lo condivido (come non avevo condiviso lo stesso consiglio dato da Principessa).
> Il resto si, ho detto le stesse cose sulla genesi di quei tradimenti.
> 
> Comunque, la rabbia di alcuni mi pare superata dalle parole di Nena, che ha precisato che lui si sta comportando bene, e che anzi parlano molto più di prima.
> Perchè insistere sula forca per uno che ha fatto una cazzata mondiale, ma che pare essere rinsavito, e addirittura la coppia è più complice e comunicativa di prima? Un pò di equilibrio, suvvia....


quotone :up:


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> A prescindere dal grado di coglionaggine del futuro marito? legarsi a un'altra persona solo per soldi? Ma manco per sogno... ho una figlia, e mai e poi mai le darei un consiglio del genere.



Alt: qui la scelta potrebbe essere tra
CONVIVERE avendo un figlio con quella persona
SPOSARSI avendo un figlio con la stessa persona.

Differenze?


----------



## Palladiano (16 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Sinceramente della questione economica mi importa poco, non abbiamo casa di proprietà, siamo in affitto.
> La nascita di nostro figlio ha sicuramente accentuato le problematiche che c'erano tra noi... sono stati mesi molto duri, ho avuto una piccola depressione che fortunatamente sono riuscita a superare presto, il tempo per me e per noi è stato ridotto all'osso, ma questo per me non giustifica assolutamente quello che ha fatto.
> 
> Quando è tornato a casa ha detto di aver capito che ciò che voleva eravamo io e mio figlio e che invece di affrontare i problemi tra di noi si è andato ad impelagare in una situazione che sapeva già non l'avrebbe portato da nessuna parte.
> ...


dai ragazzi rispondiamo su questo adesso.


----------



## ivanl (16 Ottobre 2014)

comunque, visto che lei non ha posto dubbi su questa questione, ma su una ben piu' profonda, direi che l'argomento potrebbe cadere


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao bellezza


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Ottobre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Qui la coppia si è comunque ricomposta, sempre sull'altare della convivenza.
> La domanda è:
> cambia qualcosa in caso di successiva separazione che siano sposati o conviventi?
> Parlo dal punto di vista economico e legale.


Dal punto di vista legale non sono un avvocato e non mi esprimo.
Dal punto di vista sostanziale conosco 2 persone che piuttosto di pagare il mantenimento ai figli hanno smesso di lavorare.


----------



## rewindmee (16 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista legale non sono un avvocato e non mi esprimo.
> Dal punto di vista sostanziale conosco 2 persone che *piuttosto di pagare il mantenimento ai figli *hanno smesso di lavorare.


Spero gli strappino i coglioni, almeno non lo rifanno...


----------



## disincantata (16 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> guarda che se il padre naturale muore ed ha beni il figlio naturale eredita.
> Io contesto che ci si debba sposare per tutelare i figli (non la futura moglie)




IL FIGLIO SI, la convivente no.

La reversibilità solo al figlio fino ai 26 anni.

La moglie a vita.

Non e' uguale essere o non essere sposati.

A volte è meglio non esserlo, altre volte conviene.

Prova a convivere con uno ricchissimo e immagina di esserne invece  la vedova.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> dai ragazzi rispondiamo su questo adesso.



E' normale.
A distanza di così poco tempo emergono sentimenti contrastanti.
Il tradimento va a colpire la fiducia, l'autostima, rende la nostra sicurezza traballante, incerto il rapporto, in poche parole rompe l'equilibrio che si era formato.
E' necessario trovarne un altro.
I tradimenti scoperti cambiano la percezione dell'altro, ma anche la nostra.
Non è solo il tempo a guarire, ovvero a farci trovare un nuovo equilibrio con noi stessi e con il padre di tuo figlio, ma anche un'attenta analisi delle nostre esigenze, per comprendere meglio cosa noi vogliamo da noi stessi.
Tu lo ami, ma questo sentimento è appannato dalla delusione e dalla paura che lui ti possa fare male.
Si può superare?
Sì, assolutamente sì. Lo devi però fare da sola, senza dar retta all'orgoglio ferito, ai consigli degli amici, a quanto scrivo io o altri. Recupera i tuoi sentimenti, falli uscire in maniera spontanea. Non avere vergogna o terrore di amare chi ti ha fatto male. Questo è un banco di prova anche per te.
Per comprendere i tuoi sentimenti. 
E per lui, per comprendere i suoi.
Siete molto giovani e dovete ancora crescere e comprendervi, non come coppia, ma come persone.
Siete a un bivio che può unirvi di più o dividervi per sempre.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *IL FIGLIO SI, la convivente no.*
> 
> La reversibilità solo al figlio fino ai 26 anni.
> 
> ...


Non è differenza da poco.


----------



## disincantata (16 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma come cazzo si fa a ragionare così... :unhappy:


Io lo faccio perchè ho avuto un amica disperata e incinta. Ai tempi manco c'era il dna. Lui è morto mentre lei era incinta.

Inidente stradale. Nessuno sapeva della loro relazione. Un caos.


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se tua figlia convivesse, fosse incinta, allora Principessa lo era, e disoccupata, tu *non le consiglieresti il matrimonio*?
> IO SI.
> 
> E sconsiglio alle mie figlie di sposarsi. Solo che se si trovassero in quella situazione lo consiglierei anhe a loro.
> ...


Ehm, non riesco a farmi capire. Non mi riferivo alla storia di Principessa. Mi riferivo al consiglio dato DA Principessa (uguale a quello di Danny).

Per i figli riconosciuti non cambia nulla.
Per la moglie si. Ma Nena ha detto che non le interessa. E che comunque non hanno nulla e sono in affitto.

Sulla "pensione di reversibilità"...Oddio, hanno 28 anni.....tra mezzo secolo ne parliamo.

Sul *neretto: *no. Se proprio ci tengo alla sicurezza, le dico "fatti intestare casa e barca". Un matrimonio con un fedifrago eterno Peter Pan, senza una lira, beh...direi che non aggiunge niente e toglie soltanto.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> IL FIGLIO SI, la convivente no.
> 
> La reversibilità solo al figlio fino ai 26 anni.
> 
> ...





Palladiano ha detto:


> guarda che se il padre naturale muore ed ha beni il figlio naturale eredita.
> *Io contesto che ci si debba sposare per tutelare i figli (non la futura moglie*)


leggi bene


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io lo faccio perchè ho avuto un amica disperata e incinta. Ai tempi manco c'era il dna. Lui è morto mentre lei era incinta.
> 
> Inidente stradale. Nessuno sapeva della loro relazione. Un caos.


Aspetta... qui si parla di un caso specifico, in cui si consiglia di sposarsi solo per eventuale tutela economica. Quindi uno ti cornifica beatamente, tu lo sai, e chiedi comunque di legarti a un personaggino del genere solo per la reversibilità?


----------



## disincantata (16 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> leggi bene


Scusa. 
Io ho sempre parlato di tutela della donna convivente. Sui figli non ci piove. :up:


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> leggi bene



OK. D'accordo anch'io.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se tua figlia convivesse, fosse incinta, allora Principessa lo era, e disoccupata, tu non le consiglieresti il matrimonio?
> 
> IO SI.
> 
> ...


MAI
Piuttosto faccio due lavori io e la aiuto
Se si sposa si sposa per amore e perchè è certa che quello è l'uomo con cui vuole invecchiare
Poi tutto può accadere ma che cazzo, almeno partiamo con il piede giusto


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Sinceramente della questione economica mi importa poco, non abbiamo casa di proprietà, siamo in affitto.
> La nascita di nostro figlio ha sicuramente accentuato le problematiche che c'erano tra noi... sono stati mesi molto duri, ho avuto una piccola depressione che fortunatamente sono riuscita a superare presto, il tempo per me e per noi è stato ridotto all'osso, ma questo per me non giustifica assolutamente quello che ha fatto.
> 
> Quando è tornato a casa ha detto di aver capito che ciò che voleva eravamo io e mio figlio e che invece di affrontare i problemi tra di noi si è andato ad impelagare in una situazione che sapeva già non l'avrebbe portato da nessuna parte.
> ...


Dovete rinascere come coppia, e lo state facendo. Parti dal neretto, e lascia stare i forcaioli. Ti è capitata una cosa bruttissima, e magari a 16 anni quando vi siete messi insieme non pensavate che non vi sareste mai lasciati....Questa è una brutta botta, ma a me sembra che siate a buon punto.

Questo, è quello di cui dovremmo discutere, a mio sommessissimo parere...


----------



## Palladiano (16 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> MAI
> Piuttosto faccio due lavori io e la aiuto
> Se si sposa si sposa per amore e perchè è certa che quello è l'uomo con cui vuole invecchiare
> Poi tutto può accadere ma che cazzo, almeno partiamo con il piede giusto


volevo darti un verde (si dice così mi pare) ma mi dice che devo dare reputazione in giro prima di poterlo fare.
che vuol dire? boh


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> A prescindere dal grado di coglionaggine del futuro marito? legarsi a un'altra persona solo per soldi? Ma manco per sogno... ho una figlia, e mai e poi mai le darei un consiglio del genere.


:up:



disincantata ha detto:


> IL FIGLIO SI, la convivente no.
> 
> La reversibilità solo al figlio fino ai 26 anni.
> 
> ...


Ecco il punto. Che una vuole tutelare se stessa oltre che il figlio. a me  di farmi mantenere da un coglione proprio non va, preferisco pulire i cessi. L'importante siano tutelati i miei figli. Non lego il mio nome in un matrimonio se non ho stima di chi sposo



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ehm, non riesco a farmi capire. Non mi riferivo alla storia di Principessa. Mi riferivo al consiglio dato DA Principessa (uguale a quello di Danny).
> 
> Per i figli riconosciuti non cambia nulla.
> Per la moglie si. Ma Nena ha detto che non le interessa. E che comunque non hanno nulla e sono in affitto.
> ...


io posso capire il matrimonio per la pensione quando sue coppie stanno insieme da anni e si amano. magari non hanno figli e quel poco che hanno finirebbe a parenti che magari manco conoscono. Allora qui ci penserei.
Ma sposarsi per interesse è di una tristezza infinita



Nobody ha detto:


> Aspetta... qui si parla di un caso specifico, in cui si consiglia di sposarsi solo per eventuale tutela economica. Quindi uno ti cornifica beatamente, tu lo sai, e chiedi comunque di legarti a un personaggino del genere solo per la reversibilità?


Ecco appunto. Vomitevole



Palladiano ha detto:


> volevo darti un verde (si dice così mi pare) ma mi dice che devo dare reputazione in giro prima di poterlo fare.
> che vuol dire? boh


che mi hai già dato un verde o un rosso da poco tempo e quindi non puoi approvare o disapprovare un altro mio intervento


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> MAI
> Piuttosto faccio due lavori io e la aiuto
> Se si sposa si sposa per amore e perchè è certa che quello è l'uomo con cui vuole invecchiare
> Poi tutto può accadere ma che cazzo, *almeno partiamo con il piede giusto*


E su questo sono d'accordissimo.
Ma infatti, come individuo antiquato d'altri tempi, a me è venuta dapprincipio una domanda, leggendo questa storia.
Si conoscono da adolescenti, stanno insieme anni, fanno tanti progetti e mettono al mondo un figlio.
Poi lui la cornifica subito.
In mezzo manca quel passaggio che una volta suggellava un impegno preso col consorte e che faceva intendere che i due teoricamente erano pronti per fare una famiglia.
So che non va più molto di moda... e che viene ormai giudicato come un orpello (in fondo, oggi passa il concetto che quando c'è l'amore c'è tutto, una volta invece contava più quello che c'era sulla tavola), ma perché i due prima di fare un figlio (e di fantasticare grandi progetti) non hanno pensato a sposarsi?
Anche una sola unione civile, semplice, semplice.
Così giusto per fare un senso di maggior impegno (per carità, oggi anche questo poco di moda, tanto c'è il divorzio) alla cosa...
Ne avranno discusso insieme?
L'avranno rimandato a....
A cosa?
Ecco, vorrei capire i passaggi che hanno portato a scegliere la convivenza piuttosto che il matrimonio.
Ci sarà stato un ragionamento alla base, no?
Può sembrare una cazzata, ma magari questa scelta ha un suo perché all'interno di una coppia.
E fa capire qualche cosa in più.
Non a noi, ma a loro.


----------



## disincantata (16 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ehm, non riesco a farmi capire. Non mi riferivo alla storia di Principessa. Mi riferivo al consiglio dato DA Principessa (uguale a quello di Danny).
> 
> Per i figli riconosciuti non cambia nulla.
> Per la moglie si. Ma Nena ha detto che non le interessa. E che comunque non hanno nulla e sono in affitto.
> ...


Hai ragione. ma ha tradito pure lei, quindi certezze niente.

Sulla reverssibilità ci conti proprio se disgraziatamente resti vedova e magari precocemente.
Solo nel forum due casi. Una mia collega dopo sei mesi.
UN ALTRA pochi anni dopo e con un figlio disabile gravissimo.

Lui può avere poco o niente ma a sua volta essere erede dei genitori. Come vedova diventi erede.

Una mia parente era fidanzata, lasciato da lei, di uno con un patrimonio famigliare enorme.   In casi simili hai sempre convenienza  al matrimonio rispetto alla convivenza. UNICA certezza i diritti di eventuali figli.

SOLO i nostri amati parlamentari hanno già da anni e anni  diritti  anche se solo conviventi e pure se coppie omosessuali o lesbiche.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E su questo sono d'accordissimo.
> Ma infatti, come individuo antiquato d'altri tempi, a me è venuta dapprincipio una domanda, leggendo questa storia.
> Si conoscono da adolescenti, stanno insieme anni, fanno tanti progetti e mettono al mondo un figlio.
> Poi lui la cornifica subito.
> ...


io sono sposata. Tornassi indietro mi risposerei. Ma capisco chi sceglie la convivenza e trovo giusto che i figli siano equiparati totalmente ai figli nati in un matrimonio. 
Ma se uno non è a favore del matrimonio scegliere di sposarsi per interesse è una cazzata. Per me.
Il piede giusto era inteso così
sposati se ami, altrimenti evita


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> io sono sposata. Tornassi indietro mi risposerei. Ma capisco chi sceglie la convivenza e trovo giusto che i figli siano equiparati totalmente ai figli nati in un matrimonio.
> Ma *se uno non è a favore del matrimonio* scegliere di sposarsi per interesse è una cazzata. Per me.
> Il piede giusto era inteso così
> *sposati se ami, altrimenti evita*


Ecco. 
Proprio questo.

Nena mi rispondi a questa domanda:
perché avete scelto di non sposarvi?
(non c'è nulla di moralistico in questo, voglio comprendere il ragionamento alla base)


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai ragione. ma ha tradito pure lei, quindi certezze niente.
> 
> Sulla reverssibilità ci conti proprio se disgraziatamente resti vedova e magari precocemente.
> Solo nel forum due casi. Una mia collega dopo sei mesi.
> ...


La reversibilità ti tocca se il defunto coniuge aveva diritto ad una pensione: a 28 anni la vedo dura...
il coniuge superstite diventa erede dei "nonni" solo in casi sporadici (mancanza di altri parenti), quindi nisba.
il piccolo invece è erede dei nonni a prescindere (da poco: fino all'anno scorso i figli naturali non avevano tecnicamente neanche i "nonni").
Comunque qui si parla di una coppia di ragazzi normalissimi, niente patrimoni e manco la casa...pensassero a loro stessi. Paradossalmente, un futuro divorzio rende tutti più poveri...


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> MAI
> Piuttosto faccio due lavori io e la aiuto
> Se si sposa si sposa per amore e perchè è certa che quello è l'uomo con cui vuole invecchiare
> Poi tutto può accadere ma che cazzo, almeno partiamo con il piede giusto


purtroppo non posso darti un verde, ma quoto totalmente.


----------



## disincantata (16 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Aspetta... qui si parla di un caso specifico, in cui si consiglia di sposarsi solo per eventuale tutela economica. Quindi uno ti cornifica beatamente, tu lo sai, e chiedi comunque di legarti a un personaggino del genere solo per la reversibilità?



Come mamma preferirei sapere che non ha il culo per terra. Io lo avevo consigliato a Principessa in primavera.

Si fa in fretta a dire io lavorerei il doppio pulirei i cessi, ecc. ma quanto costa mantenee una figlia magari fuori casa?

DOVE lo trovi oggi un lavoro?   IL SECONDO POI?  E quando vivi?

Alla fine il matrimonio è rimasto un semplice contratto, una firma, che da diritti e doveri. Se hai un figlio sei già legato. 

Tutti o quasi convivono anni prima, quindi un regolarizzare e dare tutele. Serve al coniuge piu' debole.



Fino a nuove disposizioni di Legge.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come mamma preferirei sapere che non ha il culo per terra. Io lo avevo consigliato a Principessa in primavera.
> 
> Si fa in fretta a dire io lavorerei il doppio pulirei i cessi, ecc. ma quanto costa mantenee una figlia magari fuori casa?
> 
> ...


Ma se si amano posso essere anche d'accordo con te. Ma consigliarlo a una donna con un figlio che ha appena subito un tradimento e ancora non ha capito se il suo convivente è uno stronzo o meno mi sembra davvero una cazzata. io gli consiglierei di allontanarsi un attimo e capire entrambi se non abbiano sbagliato. Ripercorrere gli anni e capire dove è stato l'errore. Poi se c'è il margine del recupero riprovarci in maniera seria e poi con il tempo, molto tempo, e quando si è sicuri dei propri sentimenti sposarsi.


----------



## Nicka (16 Ottobre 2014)

Io capisco che oggi come oggi sposarsi solo per amore sia pura utopia, ma porca zozza, togliere completamente tutta la magia a quel momento è da matti...
Va bene pensarci, va bene convivere prima, vanno bene tante cose, ma una persona che è stata tradita con un bambino di pochi mesi l'ultima cosa che dovrebbe pensare è sposarsi!
E sono d'accordissimo che la coppia si possa ricreare su nuove basi, magari si sposeranno, ma consigliarlo così nell'immediato mi pare davvero troppo.
Mi sta venendo l'orticaria...


----------



## disincantata (16 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se si amano posso essere anche d'accordo con te. Ma consigliarlo a una donna con un figlio che ha appena subito un tradimento e ancora non ha capito se il suo convivente è uno stronzo o meno mi sembra davvero una cazzata. io gli consiglierei di allontanarsi un attimo e capire entrambi se non abbiano sbagliato. Ripercorrere gli anni e capire dove è stato l'errore. Poi se c'è il margine del recupero riprovarci in maniera seria e poi con il tempo, molto tempo, e quando si è sicuri dei propri sentimenti sposarsi.




Non ha piu' scritto ma io ricordo un altra forumista, tradita con una collega di lui, che aveva due bimbi piccoli, disoccupata, che viveva nella casa di lui, e pure a lei consigliaii di sposarsi. La cosa assurda fu' che tra una liigata e l'atra restò pure incinta, terzo figlio. Era credo dell'86. 

Sono quei casi disperati che mi mettono ansia per loro.

Io comunque tifo sempre per chi è piu' debole, uomo o donna che sia.


----------



## disincantata (16 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io capisco che oggi come oggi sposarsi solo per amore sia pura utopia, ma porca zozza, togliere completamente tutta la magia a quel momento è da matti...
> Va bene pensarci, va bene convivere prima, vanno bene tante cose, ma una persona che è stata tradita con un bambino di pochi mesi l'ultima cosa che dovrebbe pensare è sposarsi!
> E sono d'accordissimo che la coppia si possa ricreare su nuove basi, magari si sposeranno, ma consigliarlo così nell'immediato mi pare davvero troppo.
> Mi sta venendo l'orticaria...




Sulla magia di quel momento, dopo convivenza e figli, beh, mi sembra veramente una fiction.

Bello lo può essere, come molte alre feste,  magico direi di no.

Mi sono sposata con tre figlie. Una simpatica festa in famiglia 15 gg di vacanza.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ha piu' scritto ma io ricordo un altra forumista, tradita con una collega di lui, che aveva due bimbi piccoli, disoccupata, che viveva nella casa di lui, e pure a lei consigliaii di sposarsi. *La cosa assurda fu' che tra una liigata e l'atra restò pure incinta*, terzo figlio. Era credo dell'86.
> 
> Sono quei casi disperati che* mi mettono ansia per loro*.
> 
> Io comunque tifo sempre per chi è piu' debole, uomo o donna che sia.


a me fanno invece incazzare 

:sbatti:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lo dici tu che è una cazzata.
> 
> Quando si ritroverà in mezzo alla cacca perchè lo stronzo andrà via di nuovo e legalmente non le dovrà nulla, le consiglierai tu come mantenersi e come mantenere *suo figlio*.
> :up:
> ...



il figlio è tutelato. Se lui non paga da convivente non paga nemmeno da sposato
Ma almeno non hai legato il tuo nome a uno stronzo consapevolmente


----------



## disincantata (16 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me fanno invece incazzare
> 
> :sbatti:



PURE a me ma poi considerando l'età e tre figli che le consigli?


----------



## Nicka (16 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sulla magia di quel momento, dopo convivenza e figli, beh, mi sembra veramente una fiction.
> 
> Bello lo può essere, come molte alre feste,  magico direi di no.
> 
> Mi sono sposata con tre figlie. Una simpatica festa in famiglia 15 gg di vacanza.


Io non lo consiglierei nemmeno alla mia peggior nemica.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> PURE a me ma poi considerando l'età e tre figli che le consigli?


Sinceramente a una incazzata con il marito che l'ha tradita che non fa nulla per non avere il terzo figlio, non mi sento di consigliare nulla. 
a meno che non abbiano scoperto di amarsi alla follia e il terzo figlio è il suggello di quell'amore in quel caso se entrambi lo vogliono che si sposino pure.
Ripeto io con una persona che non amo e non stimo non mi sposo visto che i miei figli sono tutelati. A me ci penserò ma un minimo di dignità vorrei conservarla


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Lei ci vuole rimanere insieme*!!! L'ha scritto in entrambi i suoi post!!
> 
> Chi ci guadagna se non si sposano?
> 
> SOLO lui.


Certo ma direi che le conviene prendersi un bel po' di tempo per capire se anche lui è propenso a questo. Se aspetta anche un pochino , secondo me, male non le può fare
Ripeto, per me sarebbe l'ultimo degli ultimi pensieri.
Io ricordo Marì che era sposata, lui la amava e lei anche. Ma lei pretese la separazione e di ricominciare. Rimasero insieme finchè lei ci ha lasciato. Io l'ho ammirata molto per questo.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Prenderebbe molto poco e sicuramente non abbastanza per mantenere entrambi.
> 
> L'unica strada per non pagare è quella di cui parla Nobody, cioè smettere di lavorare e diventare povero apposta.
> 
> A questo tizio piacciono le donne. Oggettivamente una donna non ti si fila proprio se devi scroccarle tutto, specie sapendo che ti ci sei messo appositamente in quella situazione. Quindi dubito che farebbe una cosa del genere.



ma a me interessa che basti per mio figlio
Ripeto: di farmi mantenere da uno stronzo posso anche evitarlo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Ottobre 2014)

Ma questo ragazzo sicuramente ha sbagliato e si é comportato malissimo ma non mi sembra il caso di mostrizzarlo in questo modo... Certo nessuna vorrebbe essere tradita con un bimbo così piccolo, ma succede a parecchi uomini di non capire più un cazzo davanti alla paternità. Anch'io avrei voluto un compagno premuroso e invece mi sono ritrovata una scheggia impazzita che più si avvicinava il momento del parto e più partiva di testa... E ricordo il dolore nel mio cuore è l'invidia che provavo quando vedevo le altre donne incinte al corso Preparto con i mariti in estasi che le accompagnavano con sguardo adorante... Però poi ho saputo che il mio non era l'unico ad essere andato fuori di testa, e lui mi ripeteva che le cose sarebbero cambiate una volta che fosse nato il bimbo... E invece ci é voluto parecchio tempo prima che entrasse nell'ottica di essere diventato padre... E anch'io pensavo e gli urlavo "stronzo" "bastardo" "pezzo di merda" "che uomo di merda" ecc ecc. Ma in realtà non era stronzo, era solo molto immaturo (anche se aveva 34 anni), era terrorizzato all'idea di avere un impegno "per sempre", qualcosa che lo avrebbe legato a sé per tutta la vita. E fuggiva. Si sentiva in trappola. É stato un percorso lungo e difficile. Ma dopo quasi 5 anni abbiamo avuto la bambina e la gravidanza (e anche il post-gravidanza) é stata esattamente come l'avevo sognata...


----------



## nena (16 Ottobre 2014)

Sposarmi ora non avrebbe senso! Premetto che io sono figlia di separati, avevo 15 anni quando è successo, i miei erano sposati, poi mio padre se n'è andato con una che ha 10 anni piu di me... ho visto mia madre piangere, rialzarsi ed andare avanti per me e per mia sorella, con pochi soldi, molto lavoro, ma ce l'abbiamo fatta! Non mi spaventa il lato economico e non vedo come il matrimonio possa tutelarmi! Se mi sposerò, non sono contraria, lo farò per amore e non per soldi o finte tutele! Sono sicura al 100% che se ci dovessimo lasciare, lui non farebbe mancare niente a nostro figlio. Non ci siamo sposati prima perchè volevo aspettare un momento economicamente migliore per fare una bella festa (niente di esagerato), in fondo ci si dovrebbe sposare solo una volta nella vita giusto? volevo sognare un po... ma nel frattempo il desiderio di diventare genitori era troppo grande e abbiamo deciso di rimandare il matrimonio... tutto qui!

Male che vada ho un lavoro discreto, mia madre ha casa con una stanza in piu e posso sempre tornare da lei quando voglio, a due passi dall'altro nonno, dagli zii, dal nido, insomma da tutta la nostra vita! Non mi spaventa l'eventuale "domani" senza di lui... ma non è sicuramente quello che voglio, e questa è l'unica cosa di cui ne sono certa! 

La cosa che fa male è la scoperta, la non confessione (in fondo l'ho fatto anche io giusto?), il fatto che non si è saputo (o voluto?) fermare quando avevo scoperto le email... la storia è durata un mese, due settimane solo mail e due settimane (quelle in cui era fuori casa) in cui si sono visti! Pensate io ho capito che qualcosa non andava dai loro sguardi (ci vedevamo spesso tutti insieme), mi sono insospettita, ho cercato, frugato, e alla fine ho trovato le prove... ci ho messo 10 giorni per scoprire le mail... l'ho avvertito, ero già molto molto molto arrabbiata ma lui ha continuato (ovviamente senza ammettere mai nulla) e ho scoperto di nuovo tutta la verità... L'amante di lui, nonchè mia confidente e quasi amica, dice di essere innamorata, voleva addirittura scappare con lui... il nostro amico è distrutto e ha deciso di eliminare dalla sua vita anche me (siamo amici da sempre, doveva essere il padrino di nostro figlio, abbiamo condiviso adolescenza, lavoro, amici, morte e amore)

Ho capito i miei errori, ho capito che alcune cose non sono piu disposta ad accettarle e ho capito quali lati del mio carattere smussare con lui... sto cercando di mettere in pratica tutto questo! Non mi tengo piu nulla e se ho da dire qualcosa lo faccio senza remore, prima non era così! Se qualcosa non va cerco di parlarne con lui... ma non sempre, gli posso ripetere all'infinito quanto male e quanto dolore mi ha provocato? lo sa benissimo è inutile insistere. Lui vorrebbe aiutarmi ma non sa come. Ma neanche io lo so... confusione totale!!!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma questo ragazzo sicuramente ha sbagliato e si é comportato malissimo ma non mi sembra il caso di mostrizzarlo in questo modo... Certo nessuna vorrebbe essere tradita con un bimbo così piccolo, ma succede a parecchi uomini di non capire più un cazzo davanti alla paternità. Anch'io avrei voluto un compagno premuroso e invece mi sono ritrovata una scheggia impazzita che più si avvicinava il momento del parto e più partiva di testa... E ricordo il dolore nel mio cuore è l'invidia che provavo quando vedevo le altre donne incinte al corso Preparto con i mariti in estasi che le accompagnavano con sguardo adorante... Però poi ho saputo che il mio non era l'unico ad essere andato fuori di testa, e lui mi ripeteva che le cose sarebbero cambiate una volta che fosse nato il bimbo... E invece ci é voluto parecchio tempo prima che entrasse nell'ottica di essere diventato padre... E anch'io pensavo e gli urlavo "stronzo" "bastardo" "pezzo di merda" "che uomo di merda" ecc ecc. Ma in realtà non era stronzo, era solo molto immaturo (anche se aveva 34 anni), era terrorizzato all'idea di avere un impegno "per sempre", qualcosa che lo avrebbe legato a sé per tutta la vita. E fuggiva. Si sentiva in trappola. É stato un percorso lungo e difficile. Ma dopo quasi 5 anni abbiamo avuto la bambina e la gravidanza (e anche il post-gravidanza) é stata esattamente come l'avevo sognata...



Per quel che mi riguarda io non lo sto mostrizzando
Mi auguro che sia un errore, sono quasi sicura che lo sia e spero per il bene di tutti che possano tornare ad essere sereni
Era il consiglio del matrimonio che trovavo allucinante


----------



## LDS (16 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Che pezzo di merda.
> 
> Se decidi di perdonarlo, fatti sposare!
> 
> Una garanzia in più che il cretino ci pensi mille volte, alla prossima sbandata, prima di andare via di casa e abbandonare te e tuo figlio.



non poteva venire che da te un commento tanto ridicolo.

ma che cazzo è fatti sposare, come se fosse un modo di incatenare qualcuno.
cristo santo.


----------



## LDS (16 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Prenderebbe molto poco e sicuramente non abbastanza per mantenere entrambi.
> 
> L'unica strada per non pagare è quella di cui parla Nobody, cioè smettere di lavorare e diventare povero apposta.
> 
> A questo tizio piacciono le donne. Oggettivamente una donna non ti si fila proprio se devi scroccarle tutto, specie sapendo che ti ci sei messo appositamente in quella situazione. Quindi dubito che farebbe una cosa del genere.



c'è veramente da stare attenti alle calcolatrici.
non fare mai leggere quello che scrivi a tuo marito.


----------



## LDS (16 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Necessito di uno sfogo e forse anche di qualche consiglio... Sono stata tradita circa 3 mesi fa... Ho 28 anni e ci siamo innamorati a 16 anni. Da allora non ci siamo mai separati! Non siamo sposati, conviviamo da due anni e mezzo e abbiamo un bellissimo bimbo di 7 mesi! A luglio ho scoperto che intratteneva una corrispondenza con la ragazza del suo migliore amico, che regolarmente frequentavamo! Dopo la scoperta lui è andato via da casa e siamo rimasti separati per due settimane. Ad agosto siamo tornati a casa (dopo lunghe discussioni e chiarimenti) e dopo nemmeno una settimana ho scoperto, di nuovo, che in realtà non è stata solo una relazione "epistolare", come lui l'aveva definita. Si sono visti, sono andati a letto piu di una volta, si sono detti "ti amo". E' lui che ha deciso di tornare a casa perchè non voleva rinunciare a me e alla sua famiglia.
> 
> 
> In breve questa è la storia... ora... io non sono piu io.... mi sono sentita tradita due volte, non è mai stato sincero, non ha potuto negare solo davanti all'evidenza! Sono rimasta a casa per il mio bambino, ne aveva già risentito di quelle due settimane di separazione. Mi ha giurato e spergiurato che non si capacita di come ha potuto fare una cosa del genere a me e al suo migliore amico (che ovviamente non lo vuole piu vedere), che mi ama, mi ha sempre amato in questi 12 anni! Sto cercando di perdonarlo per tanti motivi... è l'amore della mia vita, stiamo insieme da 12 anni, avevamo tanti progetti per il nostro futuro, abbiamo un bimbo piccolissimo... sto provando e piano piano la nostra vita sta tornando alla "normalità". Lui è attento, presente, cerca di farsi perdonare in tutti i modi...
> ...


nena, prima di tutto non paragoniamo il tradimento fatto a 20 anni con quello fatto dal tuo compagno.
le relazioni epistolari sessuali sono semplicemente l'anticamera del tradimento vero e proprio.

quasi al 100% stai pur tranquilla che l'ha fatto anche prima.

ciò detto, hai una famiglia adesso a cui pensare e tuo figlio devi anche ben valutare se costui sia in grado di crescerlo visto che non è stato capace di prendersi le sue responsabilità.

non ti sto dicendo che lo devi mandare a fanculo come se niente fosse.
ma prima di perdonarlo e riprendere in mano la tua vita con lui che sia ben chiaro senza ombra di dubbio che c'è un problema nella coppia e non si risolve giocando ai piccoli innamorati per qualche settimana perché poi si ripiomba.

l'uomo che tradisce la compagna a distanza di 2 mesi dalla nascita del figlio meriterebbe calci nelle palle.

mi fa solo schifo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda io non lo sto mostrizzando
> Mi auguro che sia un errore, sono quasi sicura che lo sia e spero per il bene di tutti che possano tornare ad essere sereni
> Era il consiglio del matrimonio che trovavo allucinante


non mi riferivo a te, cicciabella


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Sposarmi ora non avrebbe senso! Premetto che io sono figlia di separati, avevo 15 anni quando è successo, i miei erano sposati, poi mio padre se n'è andato con una che ha 10 anni piu di me... ho visto mia madre piangere, rialzarsi ed andare avanti per me e per mia sorella, con pochi soldi, molto lavoro, ma ce l'abbiamo fatta! Non mi spaventa il lato economico e non vedo come il matrimonio possa tutelarmi! Se mi sposerò, non sono contraria, lo farò per amore e non per soldi o finte tutele! Sono sicura al 100% che se ci dovessimo lasciare, lui non farebbe mancare niente a nostro figlio. Non ci siamo sposati prima perchè volevo aspettare un momento economicamente migliore per fare una bella festa (niente di esagerato), in fondo ci si dovrebbe sposare solo una volta nella vita giusto? volevo sognare un po... ma nel frattempo il desiderio di diventare genitori era troppo grande e abbiamo deciso di rimandare il matrimonio... tutto qui!
> 
> Male che vada ho un lavoro discreto, mia madre ha casa con una stanza in piu e posso sempre tornare da lei quando voglio, a due passi dall'altro nonno, dagli zii, dal nido, insomma da tutta la nostra vita! Non mi spaventa l'eventuale "domani" senza di lui... ma non è sicuramente quello che voglio, e questa è l'unica cosa di cui ne sono certa!
> 
> ...


beh, per quel che serve: per me dimostri molta più avvedutezza di tanti altri che - in buona fede - ti consigliano, in maniera più o meno soft,  di castrarlo, depennarlo, cancellarlo...
E' il futuro che conta, i motivi - assolutamente intempestivi e che non lo giustificano - li hai capiti.
Ciò che non comprendi è il tuo stato d'animo. Ed è evidente che non potresti: tutto troppo breve, da affrontare mentre il pargolo piange, chiede latte, non vi fa dormire.
Sei sulla buona strada. Una donna razionale.


----------



## disincantata (16 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un ragazzino viziato come te, che non sa amare, figurati se può capire qualcosa di cosa significa avere la responsabilità di una famiglia.
> 
> 
> Lei è innamorata. Lui si è comportato come padre e compagno a intermittenza e questo non va bene.
> ...


:up:


----------



## ivanl (16 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Sposarmi ora non avrebbe senso! Premetto che io sono figlia di separati, avevo 15 anni quando è successo, i miei erano sposati, poi mio padre se n'è andato con una che ha 10 anni piu di me... ho visto mia madre piangere, rialzarsi ed andare avanti per me e per mia sorella, con pochi soldi, molto lavoro, ma ce l'abbiamo fatta! Non mi spaventa il lato economico e non vedo come il matrimonio possa tutelarmi! Se mi sposerò, non sono contraria, lo farò per amore e non per soldi o finte tutele! Sono sicura al 100% che se ci dovessimo lasciare, lui non farebbe mancare niente a nostro figlio. Non ci siamo sposati prima perchè volevo aspettare un momento economicamente migliore per fare una bella festa (niente di esagerato), in fondo ci si dovrebbe sposare solo una volta nella vita giusto? volevo sognare un po... ma nel frattempo il desiderio di diventare genitori era troppo grande e abbiamo deciso di rimandare il matrimonio... tutto qui!
> 
> Male che vada ho un lavoro discreto, mia madre ha casa con una stanza in piu e posso sempre tornare da lei quando voglio, a due passi dall'altro nonno, dagli zii, dal nido, insomma da tutta la nostra vita! Non mi spaventa l'eventuale "domani" senza di lui... ma non è sicuramente quello che voglio, e questa è l'unica cosa di cui ne sono certa!
> 
> ...


Mi sembra che tu abbia le idee ben chiare e una testa che funziona :up:
Sulla confusione, direi che e' del tutto normale, credo che per un po' possiate andare vivendo alla giornata e vedrai che, con calma, capirai cosa vuoi e se potrete averlo assieme. Spero di si


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E' un mio limite, non riesco ad essere indulgente con chi si comporta così.
> 
> Può capitare a tutti di non essere pronti a diventare genitori, anche a una madre.
> Però il comportamento esterno si può controllare.
> ...


non lo so, aveva le scimmie urlatrici forse
fa incazzare, fa male, fa imbufalire... però ho scoperto che non é una cosa così rara... 
fa un male cane... ma a volte davvero non é perché sono bastardi... certo qualche problema serio lo hanno, ma non sempre il motivo del loro comportamento é che sono bastardi dentro (e fuori)


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> La cosa che fa male è la scoperta, la non confessione (in fondo l'ho fatto anche io giusto?), il fatto che non si è saputo (o voluto?) fermare quando avevo scoperto le email..


Già.


----------



## zadig (16 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Necessito di uno sfogo e forse anche di qualche consiglio... Sono stata tradita circa 3 mesi fa... Ho 28 anni e ci siamo innamorati a 16 anni. Da allora non ci siamo mai separati! Non siamo sposati, conviviamo da due anni e mezzo e abbiamo un bellissimo bimbo di 7 mesi! A luglio ho scoperto che intratteneva una corrispondenza con la ragazza del suo migliore amico, che regolarmente frequentavamo! Dopo la scoperta lui è andato via da casa e siamo rimasti separati per due settimane. Ad agosto siamo tornati a casa (dopo lunghe discussioni e chiarimenti) e dopo nemmeno una settimana ho scoperto, di nuovo, che in realtà non è stata solo una relazione "epistolare", come lui l'aveva definita. Si sono visti, sono andati a letto piu di una volta, si sono detti "ti amo". E' lui che ha deciso di tornare a casa perchè non voleva rinunciare a me e alla sua famiglia.
> 
> 
> In breve questa è la storia... ora... io non sono piu io.... mi sono sentita tradita due volte, non è mai stato sincero, non ha potuto negare solo davanti all'evidenza! Sono rimasta a casa per il mio bambino, ne aveva già risentito di quelle due settimane di separazione. Mi ha giurato e spergiurato che non si capacita di come ha potuto fare una cosa del genere a me e al suo migliore amico (che ovviamente non lo vuole piu vedere), che mi ama, mi ha sempre amato in questi 12 anni! Sto cercando di perdonarlo per tanti motivi... è l'amore della mia vita, stiamo insieme da 12 anni, avevamo tanti progetti per il nostro futuro, abbiamo un bimbo piccolissimo... sto provando e piano piano la nostra vita sta tornando alla "normalità". Lui è attento, presente, cerca di farsi perdonare in tutti i modi...
> ...


due pesi e due misure, eh?


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Ottobre 2014)

Buonasera Nena,
intanto complimenti per la scelta coraggiosa di aver messo al mondo una nuova creatura. E auguri per il nuovo arrivato!!

Ho seguito con interesse la tua storia... onestamente penso che questa sia una crisi che possa portare alla rinascita del vostro equilibrio di coppia.  

Molto nota è la depressione post partum femminile, dimenticandosi dell'importanza e dell'ansia che comporta diventare padre. 

Non raramente un uomo cerca delle compensazioni narcisistiche all'esterno della coppia stessa, perché non capace di esprimere il proprio malessere. 

Ha sbagliato, però rifletti: tu sai quanto lui teneva al suo migliore amico, e sai quanto tiene a te e al bimbo, non l'ha fatto per ingannarvi o per cattiveria, ma a mio modesto parere, non era lucido. A volte la paura gioca brutti scherzi! 

L'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è di investire sul dialogo di coppia.
 Scommetto che avrete molto da scoprire l'uno dell'altra...  
un grosso in bocca al lupo!


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Buonasera Nena,
> intanto complimenti per la scelta coraggiosa di aver messo al mondo una nuova creatura. E auguri per il nuovo arrivato!!
> 
> Ho seguito con interesse la tua storia... onestamente penso che questa sia una crisi che possa portare alla rinascita del vostro equilibrio di coppia.
> ...


Ciao Cucciolina!  Dov'eri finita? :bacio:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> non lo so, aveva le scimmie urlatrici forse
> fa incazzare, fa male, fa imbufalire... però ho scoperto che non é una cosa così rara...
> fa un male cane... ma a volte davvero non é perché sono bastardi... certo qualche problema serio lo hanno, ma non sempre il motivo del loro comportamento é che sono bastardi dentro (e fuori)



mi autoquoto per aggiungere una considerazione: ho perdonato mio marito in quell'occasione e anche altre volte per altre cose che non riguardano tradimenti ma comunque sono cose che ci hanno segnati profondamente, che hanno procurato dolore e sofferenza, e uscirne é stato davvero molto difficile... Ma l'ho perdonato non tanto perché sono masochista ma perché so che lui é una persona sicuramente molto problematica e difficile ma non é uno stronzo, non è cattivo, non è una merda, anzi, al contrario, é buono, ha mille difetti ma fondamentalmente é buono... Credo che sia questo il motivo che mi ha spinta tante volte a tenere duro e non mollare tutto. Il mio primo marito era una merda umana e infatti alla fine ce l'ho fatta a liberarmene. Anche a lui avevo perdonato tante cose (si, un po' sono masochista) ma in fondo in fondo lo sapevo benissimo che era uno stronzo e non sarebbe mai cambiato. Era proprio merda inside.  Invece con il mio attuale marito non ho mollato... 

nene tu conosci il tuo compagno da tantissimi anni: dentro di te lo sai se é uno stronzo o solo un cazzone che ha perso la ragione momentaneamente e ora l'ha riacquistata. Ha fatto una cosa bruttissima e so quanto male può fare una cosa così... Ma... Non lo so... Solo tu puoi sapere come é lui davvero, se é stronzo o solo cazzone (stronzo cazzone, ok, ma non stronzo nell'anima, penso che tu capisca la differenza). Noi non lo possiamo sapere.


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> mi autoquoto per aggiungere una considerazione: ho perdonato mio marito in quell'occasione e anche altre volte per altre cose che non riguardano tradimenti ma comunque sono cose che ci hanno segnati profondamente, che hanno procurato dolore e sofferenza, e uscirne é stato davvero molto difficile... Ma l'ho perdonato non tanto perché sono masochista ma perché so che lui é una persona sicuramente molto problematica e difficile ma non é uno stronzo, non è cattivo, non è una merda, anzi, al contrario, é buono, ha mille difetti ma fondamentalmente é buono... Credo che sia questo il motivo che mi ha spinta tante volte a tenere duro e non mollare tutto. Il mio primo marito era una merda umana e infatti alla fine ce l'ho fatta a liberarmene. Anche a lui avevo perdonato tante cose (si, un po' sono masochista) ma in fondo in fondo lo sapevo benissimo che era uno stronzo e non sarebbe mai cambiato. Era proprio merda inside.  Invece con il mio attuale marito non ho mollato...
> 
> nene tu conosci il tuo compagno da tantissimi anni: dentro di te lo sai se é uno stronzo o solo un cazzone che ha perso la ragione momentaneamente e ora l'ha riacquistata. Ha fatto una cosa bruttissima e so quanto male può fare una cosa così... Ma... Non lo so... Solo tu puoi sapere come é lui davvero, se é stronzo o solo cazzone (stronzo cazzone, ok, ma non stronzo nell'anima, penso che tu capisca la differenza). Noi non lo possiamo sapere.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Cucciolina!  Dov'eri finita? :bacio:





Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao Scared!
> 
> Come stai?
> 
> Ci sei mancata!


Ciao dolci fanciulle, 

sono stata assente per via di un netto cambiamento nella mia vita! Ora ho moltissimo a cui pensare, ma sono felice!  ho messo ordine dandomi la priorità che mi meritavo, ed ha funzionato! Mi fa piacere che non vi siete dimenticate di me! Io anche se silente, ho continuato(impegni permettendo) a seguirvi...  colgo l'occasione per ringraziare chi mi ha teso la mano quando ero in "crisi". Che dire, mi siete mancate :bacio: :abbraccio: e ancora grazie!!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Buonasera Nena,
> intanto complimenti per la scelta coraggiosa di aver messo al mondo una nuova creatura. E auguri per il nuovo arrivato!!
> 
> Ho seguito con interesse la tua storia... onestamente penso che questa sia una crisi che possa portare alla rinascita del vostro equilibrio di coppia.
> ...


Ehiiiii bellezza :up:


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao dolci fanciulle,
> 
> sono stata assente per via di un netto cambiamento nella mia vita! Ora ho moltissimo a cui pensare, ma sono felice! * ho messo ordine dandomi la priorità che mi meritavo, ed ha funzionato*! Mi fa piacere che non vi siete dimenticate di me! Io anche se silente, ho continuato(impegni permettendo) a seguirvi...  colgo l'occasione per ringraziare chi mi ha teso la mano quando ero in "crisi". Che dire, mi siete mancate :bacio: :abbraccio: e ancora grazie!!



Sono molto contenta di leggere questo! Brava! :abbraccio:

scusa Nena per l'OT


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehiiiii bellezza :up:


Ciao Fiammetta :abbraccio: bello ritrovarsi "a casa" e sapere che quasi nulla è cambiato!


----------



## disincantata (16 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao dolci fanciulle,
> 
> sono stata assente per via di un netto cambiamento nella mia vita! Ora ho moltissimo a cui pensare, ma sono felice!  ho messo ordine dandomi la priorità che mi meritavo, ed ha funzionato! Mi fa piacere che non vi siete dimenticate di me! Io anche se silente, ho continuato(impegni permettendo) a seguirvi...  colgo l'occasione per ringraziare chi mi ha teso la mano quando ero in "crisi". Che dire, mi siete mancate :bacio: :abbraccio: e ancora grazie!!



Ciao cara. Sono davvero contenta che tu stia meglio. Continua cosi. Un passo alla volta.:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao cara. Sono davvero contenta che tu stia meglio. Continua cosi. Un passo alla volta.:up:


Ciao! Si questo consiglio mi è stato utile... pensare traguardo, ma godermi il panorama! Piano piano i risultati arrivano e stanno arrivando! :abbraccio: ringrazio anche te per il sostegno che mi hai dato quando ne avevo bisogno!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta :abbraccio: bello ritrovarsi "a casa" e sapere che quasi nulla è cambiato!


Sono contenta di leggere che i cambiamenti nella tua vita sono positivi :amici:


----------



## errante (16 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma che dici. aveva 20 anni...
> Lui invece adesso ha una famiglia, moglie e figlio di sette (SETTE) mesi. Cioè ci fai un figlio e poi tradisci??
> Non si equivalgono un bel niente.
> quantomeno per le conseguenze


Ah giusto, lei aveva il diritto di divertirsi povera. Lui in prospettiva deve solo pagare gli alimenti fino alla morte se fa quello che fa lei sbagliando il tempismo. A casa mia si chiama ipocrisia.


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Ottobre 2014)

errante ha detto:


> Ah giusto, lei aveva il diritto di divertirsi povera. Lui in prospettiva deve solo pagare gli alimenti fino alla morte se fa quello che fa lei sbagliando il tempismo. A casa mia si chiama ipocrisia.


Quoto. Basta avere un pochino pochino di empatia. 

Di solito i tradimenti scoperti a distanza di anni fanno sembrare gli anni a seguire una farsa per il tradito. Cambiano tempi, modalità, ma sempre tradimento è.

lui poverino è stato scoperto.  Lei no. 

Ripeto, solo dialogando e in totale trasparenza potranno (SE SI AMANO) ricostruire un equilibrio. 

Ps- avendo vissuto il tradimento prima di lui, dovrebbe anche essere in grado di capire. Non incolpiamo lui perché non è stato bravo nella tempistica, magari lei lo ha tradito mentre il papà di lui era all'ospedale. .. chi può saperlo? Ma vale la pena pensare a tutte queste sciocchezze essendo nel torto entrambi? È giusto che uno paghi a caro prezzo il suo sbaglio, e l'altro no, perché non scoperto? Non sn critiche ma solo spunti...


----------



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> *Di solito i tradimenti scoperti a distanza di anni fanno sembrare gli anni a seguire una farsa per il tradito.* ..


ehhhhhhhhhhh già......


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ehhhhhhhhhhh già......


Ciao Stark ho seguito la tua storia,e ammetto che ne ho tenuto conto anche nella risposta data a Nena. Volevo farti i complimenti per come ne stai uscendo, sei un uomo che da un momento buio è riuscito a rigenerarsi più forte di prima! Sei ammirevole, continua così!


----------



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao Stark ho seguito la tua storia,e ammetto che ne ho tenuto conto anche nella risposta data a Nena. Volevo farti i complimenti per come ne stai uscendo, sei un uomo che da un momento buio è riuscito a rigenerarsi più forte di prima! Sei ammirevole, continua così!


grazie


----------



## LDS (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti?
> :rotfl:
> Mio marito mi conosce benissimo e non ci nascondiamo nulla.
> Pensi che tutti costruiscono rapporti superficiali e basati sulle cazzate come fai tu, che alla prima difficoltà crollano o manco iniziano?


mi piacerebbe leggere a volte dei tuoi commenti sensati soprattutto quando ti riferisci a me.
non vedo la pertinenza con il fatto che la mia relazione sia terminata.

è come se io ti dicessi giusto per insultarti che il tuo matrimonio è nato da un tradimento e che il tuo amato marito prima di sposarti ha ben pensato di scopare con la " facocera " .

cioè la mia vita personale non conta un cazzo in questo discorso.
poi se è l'unico modo che hai di esprimerti, sentiti libera di farlo e di darmi tutti i rossi che ti pare, io non te ne darò perché non è dandoti un rosso che mi sentirò meglio, ma cercando di capire anche il punto di vista degli altri, cosa che a te non interessa.
e mi sta pure bene che non ti interessi il mio punto di vista, ma evita di tirare fuori la mia relazione quando si parla d'altro perché non ha alcun senso.

trovo del tutto vergognosa l'affermazione fatti sposare così sei sicura che se lo fa di nuovo puoi rovinarlo chiedendogli più soldi.
ma che cazzo di discorso è?
ma si basa su questo il matrimonio? sui calcoli qualora dovesse andare male, su quanti soldi si possono intascare?
e poi mi vieni a fare lezioni morali sul grande amore e il grande affetto quando conti i soldi?

ma per cortesia va.


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> E no: più che sposarlo, fatti intestare la casa...


Fatti intestare casa e poi sposalo!


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma questo ragazzo sicuramente ha sbagliato e si é comportato malissimo ma non mi sembra il caso di mostrizzarlo in questo modo... Certo nessuna vorrebbe essere tradita con un bimbo così piccolo, ma succede a parecchi uomini di non capire più un cazzo davanti alla paternità. Anch'io avrei voluto un compagno premuroso e invece mi sono ritrovata una scheggia impazzita che più si avvicinava il momento del parto e più partiva di testa... E ricordo il dolore nel mio cuore è l'invidia che provavo quando vedevo le altre donne incinte al corso Preparto con i mariti in estasi che le accompagnavano con sguardo adorante... Però poi ho saputo che il mio non era l'unico ad essere andato fuori di testa, e lui mi ripeteva che le cose sarebbero cambiate una volta che fosse nato il bimbo... E invece ci é voluto parecchio tempo prima che entrasse nell'ottica di essere diventato padre... E anch'io pensavo e gli urlavo "stronzo" "bastardo" "pezzo di merda" "che uomo di merda" ecc ecc. Ma in realtà non era stronzo, era solo molto immaturo (anche se aveva 34 anni), era terrorizzato all'idea di avere un impegno "per sempre", qualcosa che lo avrebbe legato a sé per tutta la vita. E fuggiva. Si sentiva in trappola. É stato un percorso lungo e difficile. Ma dopo quasi 5 anni abbiamo avuto la bambina e la gravidanza (e anche il post-gravidanza) é stata esattamente come l'avevo sognata...


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Apollonia (17 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao dolci fanciulle,
> 
> sono stata assente per via di un netto cambiamento nella mia vita! Ora ho moltissimo a cui pensare, ma sono felice!  ho messo ordine dandomi la priorità che mi meritavo, ed ha funzionato! Mi fa piacere che non vi siete dimenticate di me! Io anche se silente, ho continuato(impegni permettendo) a seguirvi...  colgo l'occasione per ringraziare chi mi ha teso la mano quando ero in "crisi". Che dire, mi siete mancate :bacio: :abbraccio: e ancora grazie!!


Ciao Bellissima fanciulla! Felice che le cose stiano prendendo il verso giusto. Hai incominciato a prendere in mano la tua vita: goditela fino in fondo!


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> *Sposarmi ora non avrebbe senso!* Premetto che io sono figlia di separati, avevo 15 anni quando è successo, i miei erano sposati, poi mio padre se n'è andato con una che ha 10 anni piu di me... ho visto mia madre piangere, rialzarsi ed andare avanti per me e per mia sorella, con pochi soldi, molto lavoro, ma ce l'abbiamo fatta! Non mi spaventa il lato economico e non vedo come il matrimonio possa tutelarmi! *Se mi sposerò, non sono contraria, lo farò per amore e non per soldi* o finte tutele! Sono sicura al 100% che se ci dovessimo lasciare, lui non farebbe mancare niente a nostro figlio. *Non ci siamo sposati prima perchè volevo aspettare un momento economicamente migliore per fare una bella festa* (niente di esagerato), in fondo ci si dovrebbe sposare solo una volta nella vita giusto? *volevo sognare un po*... ma nel frattempo il desiderio di diventare genitori era troppo grande e abbiamo deciso di rimandare il matrimonio... tutto qui!
> 
> Male che vada ho un lavoro discreto, *mia madre ha casa con una stanza in piu e posso sempre tornare da lei quando voglio, a due passi dall'altro nonno, dagli zii, dal nido,* insomma da tutta la nostra vita! Non mi spaventa l'eventuale "domani" senza di lui... ma non è sicuramente quello che voglio, e questa è l'unica cosa di cui ne sono certa!
> 
> ...


Spesso le risposte le troviamo in noi senza andarle a cercare nei giudizi altrui.
Quello che scriviamo dice più cose di quelle che vogliamo ammettere.
Io leggo
1) Tu ti sposeresti solo per amore non per soldi
2) Non ti sei sposata perché di soldi non ce n'erano
3) hai bisogno di sognare
4) Il nido è ancora quello della tua famiglia d'origine
5) Tu imputi a tuo marito di non aver confessato, ma anche tu hai fatto altrettanto 

Ora, mettendo insieme tutto questo, io comincio a farmi un'idea più completa della situazione.
Posso sbagliarmi, perché non vi conosco, ma un'impressone già e nata dentro me.
Ho parlato di matrimonio apposta nei miei post, perché anche se voi vi siete già presi un bell'impegno di vita insieme, in pratica siete già una famiglia, non avete suggellato questa vostra decisione come comunemente si fa, ovvero sposandosi. Il che non  voglio che sia un giudizio etico, bada bene.
Nelle prime due cose che ho sottolineato noto una contraddizione, che evidenzia che non sei stata chiara con te stessa nella riflessione.
La sensazione che mi dà questo è che tu abbia paura di legarti definitivamente al tuo compagno, e forse questo ha origine dal trauma della separazione dei tuoi genitori. Per cui scegli di fare le cose per metà, desideri avere un figlio e lo fai, però rimandi il matrimonio a quando avrete i soldi, anche se poi affermi che non ti importa nulla dei soldi, ma ti sposeresti solo per amore. Cosa che in realtà non hai finora fatto pur dichiarandoti innamorata.
Sul terzo punto, trovo  conferma di una tua/vostra immaturità di fondo: siete genitori ma ancora immaturi. Le vostre esperienze sono limitate, e la cosa viene confermata dal quarto punto, in cui tu identifichi la famiglia d'origine come il nido salvifico. In definitiva, ho come l'impressione che voi stiate giocando ai genitori "grandi", ma in realtà non siate cresciuti da quando eravate sedicenni e adolescenti. E tu ritrovavi in lui la solidità che avevi perso a casa.
Probabilmente entrambi sentite questo fardello, siete giovani di età ma non lo siete come vita, avete un figlio, ma vorreste essere a vostra volta ancora figli, tradite, ma poi non riuscite a lasciarvi, perché siete comunque dipendenti l'uno dall'altra.
Voi avete ancora paura di diventare adulti. 
In questo senso le esperienze extra fanno parte della vostra crescita.
Sono ineluttabili. Probabilmente se ora è toccato a lui, ricapiterà un giorno anche a te, quando emergerà il desiderio di comprendere e conoscere quella parte di te che hai represso finora (ma che è emersa a 20 anni), il tutto fino a quando ognuno di voi due comprenderà la propria natura e l'origine dei propri sentimenti.
Vorrei che queste mie considerazione - esatte o inesatte non importa, io non vi conosco - diano origine a delle riflessioni, Nena.
Poi andiamo avanti, pian piano, a conoscerci.


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *La tutela del matrimonio non è finta, nasce anche solo dal fatto che è un legame più complicato da rompere e quindi ci si pensa qualche volta in più prima di scappare con l'amante come ha fatto il tuo compagno*



Ti do ragione per metà.
E' sicuramente un legame più difficile da rompere.
(e quindi rende più faticose le fughe, sia in seguito a sbandate che a litigate)
Ma non mette al riparo dai tradimenti.
La percentuale rimarrà ignota per sempre, ma solo valutando quello che mi sta attorno, direi che è molto molto comune il tradimento nel matrimonio.


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> mi autoquoto per aggiungere una considerazione: ho perdonato mio marito in quell'occasione e anche altre volte per altre cose che non riguardano tradimenti ma comunque sono cose che ci hanno segnati profondamente, che hanno procurato dolore e sofferenza, e uscirne é stato davvero molto difficile... Ma l'ho perdonato non tanto perché sono masochista ma perché so che lui é una persona sicuramente molto problematica e difficile ma non é uno stronzo, non è cattivo, non è una merda, anzi, al contrario, é buono, ha mille difetti ma fondamentalmente é buono... Credo che sia questo il motivo che mi ha spinta tante volte a tenere duro e non mollare tutto. Il mio primo marito era una merda umana e infatti alla fine ce l'ho fatta a liberarmene. Anche a lui avevo perdonato tante cose (si, un po' sono masochista) ma in fondo in fondo lo sapevo benissimo che era uno stronzo e non sarebbe mai cambiato. Era proprio merda inside.  Invece con il mio attuale marito non ho mollato...
> 
> nene tu conosci il tuo compagno da tantissimi anni: dentro di te lo sai se é uno stronzo o solo un cazzone che ha perso la ragione momentaneamente e ora l'ha riacquistata. Ha fatto una cosa bruttissima e so quanto male può fare una cosa così... Ma... Non lo so... Solo tu puoi sapere come é lui davvero, se é stronzo o solo cazzone (stronzo cazzone, ok, ma non stronzo nell'anima, penso che tu capisca la differenza). Noi non lo possiamo sapere.


Quoto su tutta la linea ancora.


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come mamma preferirei sapere che non ha il culo per terra. Io lo avevo consigliato a Principessa in primavera.
> 
> Si fa in fretta a dire io lavorerei il doppio pulirei i cessi, ecc. ma quanto costa mantenee una figlia magari fuori casa?
> 
> ...


vabbè io ho sempre inteso il matrimonio come un'unione tra due persone che si amano. Poi è chiaro, andrà come andrà, ma quando si prende una decisione del genere vedere il tutto solo come un contratto di tutela legale mi pare davvero fuori dal mondo.


----------



## nena (17 Ottobre 2014)

Il mio problema non è matrimonio o non matrimonio. Vi assicuro che non ho paura assolutamente di legarmi a lui definitivamente (esiste il divorzio, niente è definitivo), più di un figlio come simbolo di amore e scelta dell'altro cosa c'è? 
Non credo di essere immatura, nè di stare a giocare a fare il genitore quando in realtà voglio fare la figlia! Siamo bravi genitori, inesperti, ma chi non lo è al primo figlio? Siamo molto cambiati da quando avevamo 16 anni, siamo cresciuti, anche grazie alle esperienze che abbiamo affrontato sia insieme che da soli, sia positive che negative. Se due persone stanno insieme fin da "piccoli" non significa che non possono vivere la vita! Credo che non si smetta mai di cambiare, maturare e crescere. Ma non siamo rimasti due adolescenti! 
Il mio nido non è a casa con mamma, semplicemente stavo spiegando la mia situazione economica, visto che si è parlato quasi esclusivamente di questo, argomento che non mi interessa affatto!
Ho scritto in questo forum per avere un sostegno morale, per capire magari da altre esperienze se sono l'unica a sentirmi in questo modo oppure no. tutto qui. non mi interessano soldi, case, lavoro. Mi interessa la mia felicità, il mio equilibrio interiore, che poi di riflesso sarà quello della mia famiglia.


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Prenderebbe molto poco e sicuramente non abbastanza per mantenere entrambi.
> 
> *L'unica strada per non pagare è quella di cui parla Nobody, cioè smettere di lavorare e diventare povero apposta.*
> 
> A questo tizio piacciono le donne. Oggettivamente una donna non ti si fila proprio se devi scroccarle tutto, specie sapendo che ti ci sei messo appositamente in quella situazione. Quindi dubito che farebbe una cosa del genere.


mi sa che ti sbagli... doveva essere qualcun altro


----------



## LDS (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè io ho sempre inteso il matrimonio come un unione tra due persone che si amano. Poi è chiaro, andrà come andrà, ma quando si prende una decisione del genere vedere il tutto solo come un contratto di tutela legale mi pare davvero fuori dal mondo.



Esattamente.
ma qua ci sono donne calcolatrice che pensano prima si soldi e poi al resto.
fra disincantata e principessa abbiamo un bel esempio.

onestamente il terrore con persone così.


----------



## aristocat (17 Ottobre 2014)

Però è inutile negarlo, sposarsi vuol dire anche mettere un punto fermo su importanti questioni economiche e non solo.
Ti assicuri dei diritti/doveri che non trovi certamente in un legame "libero".

ari


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Però è inutile negarlo, sposarsi vuol dire *anche* mettere un punto fermo su importanti questioni economiche e non solo.
> Ti assicuri dei diritti/doveri che non trovi certamente in un legame "libero".
> 
> ari


appunto, anche.


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Però è inutile negarlo, sposarsi vuol dire anche mettere un punto fermo su importanti questioni economiche e non solo.
> Ti assicuri dei diritti/doveri che non trovi certamente in un legame "libero".
> 
> ari


Certo, ma nessuno dice che sia meglio evitarlo a prescindere...
Data la situazione, se lei comunque lo ama, si può tranquillamente provare a salvare il salvabile, gli errori nella vita si fanno (nonostante il pensiero di un tradimento a due mesi dalla nascita del figlio mi faccia abbastanza ribrezzo) e servono anche a crescere.
Però consigliare e fare un matrimonio così su due piedi solo ed esclusivamente per pararsi il culo nelle questioni economiche fa passare ogni voglia e speranza.
C'è tempo per sposarsi, sono giovani...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè io ho sempre inteso il matrimonio come un'unione tra due persone che si amano. Poi è chiaro, andrà come andrà, ma quando si prende una decisione del genere vedere il tutto solo come un contratto di tutela legale mi pare davvero fuori dal mondo.



quotot


aristocat ha detto:


> Però è inutile negarlo, sposarsi vuol dire anche mettere un punto fermo su importanti questioni economiche e non solo.
> Ti assicuri dei diritti/doveri che non trovi certamente in un legame "libero".
> 
> ari


sicuramente. Io quando mi sono sposata ai "vantaggi" economici non ci ho proprio pensato anche perchè ero sicuramente io quella messa "meglio". Ma di tutelarmi dall'uomo con cui avevo deciso avrei diviso la mia vita non ci ho proprio pensato mai. 



Nicka ha detto:


> Certo, ma nessuno dice che sia meglio evitarlo a prescindere...
> Data la situazione, se lei comunque lo ama, si può tranquillamente provare a salvare il salvabile, gli errori nella vita si fanno (nonostante il pensiero di un tradimento a due mesi dalla nascita del figlio mi faccia abbastanza ribrezzo) e servono anche a crescere.
> Però consigliare e fare un matrimonio così su due piedi solo ed esclusivamente per pararsi il culo nelle questioni economiche fa passare ogni voglia e speranza.
> C'è tempo per sposarsi, sono giovani...


:up::up:


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2014)

La storia del matrimonio sì o no lascia il tempo che trova: ognuno è libero di decidere cosa è meglio per lui dal suo punto di vista.
Non era mia intenzione sollecitare un dibattito su questo argomento.
A me, come ho detto nell'intervento sopra, importava arrivare a capire qual era la loro opinione in merito, ovvero perché pur avendo deciso di diventare genitori, non avessero contemplato l'idea del matrimonio.
Non è la mia una posizione etica, penso però che talvolta questa non scelta nasconda una paura inconscia (per esempio) di legarsi con una persona, e una riflessione partendo da questo può raccontare molte cose della coppia più che la questione del tradimento, che può essere conseguenza di questa o  altre problematiche personali etc. 
Noi non conosciamo chi interviene e racconta (dal suo punto di vista) la propria storia.
Giudicare lo trovo a mio parere un pre-giudicare. Condannare a priori un tradimento - qui sono anche due - non ha a mio parere senso e tutto sommato è solo uno sfogo.
Ritengo più opportuno, è una mia opinione, tentare di accompagnare chi scrive a riflettere sulle proprie scelte, sulle proprie affermazioni. E a ritrovare la propria strada - anche diversa - da solo.


----------



## aristocat (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo, ma nessuno dice che sia meglio evitarlo a prescindere...
> Data la situazione, se lei comunque lo ama, si può tranquillamente provare a salvare il salvabile, gli errori nella vita si fanno (nonostante il pensiero di un tradimento a due mesi dalla nascita del figlio mi faccia abbastanza ribrezzo) e servono anche a crescere.
> Però consigliare e fare un matrimonio così su due piedi solo ed esclusivamente per pararsi il culo nelle questioni economiche fa passare ogni voglia e speranza.
> C'è tempo per sposarsi, sono giovani...





farfalla ha detto:


> sicuramente. Io quando mi sono sposata ai "vantaggi" economici non ci ho  proprio pensato anche perchè ero sicuramente io quella messa "meglio".  Ma di tutelarmi dall'uomo con cui avevo deciso avrei diviso la mia vita  non ci ho proprio pensato mai.



Sì sì, infatti in questo caso specifico direi che non lo avrei mai consigliato... Naturalmente il mio sarebbe stato un ragionamento teorico, nella realtà può pure succedere che un uomo, messo di fronte a un impegno del genere, possa sentirsi maggiormente spronato a comportarsi da adulto responsabile. Diciamo che arrivo a capire le proposte di Disy e Principessa...


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Il mio problema non è matrimonio o non matrimonio. Vi assicuro che non ho paura assolutamente di legarmi a lui definitivamente (esiste il divorzio, niente è definitivo), più di un figlio come simbolo di amore e scelta dell'altro cosa c'è?
> Non credo di essere immatura, nè di stare a giocare a fare il genitore quando in realtà voglio fare la figlia! Siamo bravi genitori, inesperti, ma chi non lo è al primo figlio? Siamo molto cambiati da quando avevamo 16 anni, siamo cresciuti, anche grazie alle esperienze che abbiamo affrontato sia insieme che da soli, sia positive che negative. Se due persone stanno insieme fin da "piccoli" non significa che non possono vivere la vita! Credo che non si smetta mai di cambiare, maturare e crescere. Ma non siamo rimasti due adolescenti!
> Il mio nido non è a casa con mamma, semplicemente stavo spiegando la mia situazione economica, visto che si è parlato quasi esclusivamente di questo, argomento che non mi interessa affatto!
> Ho scritto in questo forum per avere un sostegno morale, per capire magari da altre esperienze se sono l'unica a sentirmi in questo modo oppure no. tutto qui. non mi interessano soldi, case, lavoro. Mi interessa la mia felicità, il mio equilibrio interiore, che poi di riflesso sarà quello della mia famiglia.


Dici che ti interessa la tua serenità ed il tuo equilibrio.    tu hai tradito lui a suo tempo,ora lui tradisce te.      quindi sapete entrambi di essere soggetti a queste "divagazioni"

ti sta bene vivere così?   saresti disposta a perdonare e a farti perdonare,in caso di ulteriori divagazioni?

se sì,allora sposati,convivi,fai come meglio ritieni.

se no,lascia perdere.

l'esclusività non è un problema,se la vostra volontà è quella di stare insieme e fare una famiglia.   basta saperlo fin da subito che ognuno ha un suo spazio,il cui limite sta nel punto in cui rischia di minare il vostro equilibrio.

ora sta a te decidere se ti va bene una regola di vita come questa.

My 2 Cents


----------



## louisferdinand (17 Ottobre 2014)

*Molto più che una semplice "sbandata"*

Credo che possa bastare l'oggetto della discussione.
Io lascerei perdere, non si tratta di una semplice avventura, ma credo che lui abbia perso la testa per questa donna, o, ancor peggio e inevitabilmente, non provi davvero nulla per te.
Medita...


----------



## nena (17 Ottobre 2014)

louisferdinand ha detto:


> Credo che possa bastare l'oggetto della discussione.
> Io lascerei perdere, non si tratta di una semplice avventura, ma credo che lui abbia perso la testa per questa donna, o, ancor peggio e inevitabilmente, non provi davvero nulla per te.
> Medita...


Su che base puoi affermare questo?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non solo.
> 
> Se lui accetta di sposarla, è un segno importante che vuole cambiare e ha tutta l'intenzione di non ripetere mai più quel comportamento orribile.


notizia: ci sono uomini che tradiscono da fidanzati e continuano da sposati
Ah già ma almeno così di tutela

:sbatti:


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non solo.
> 
> Se lui accetta di sposarla, è un segno importante che vuole cambiare e ha tutta l'intenzione di non ripetere mai più quel comportamento orribile.


Il matrimonio non ti mette al riparo da corna e affini però...nè lo sposarsi ti rende talmente intelligente da evitare spiacevoli situazioni.
C'è gente che si sposa ben sapendo che tanto continuerà a farsi i cazzi suoi, anzi...meglio...così si dividono le spese, c'è la casa, si ha il culo parato...invece in caso di separazione ecco che cominciano i guai...a tanti conviene sposarsi e conviene stare dove sono, ma questo non vuol dire comportarsi bene...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Notizia: ci sono persone che si sposano SOLO quando sono estremamente convinte di voler passare il resto della loro vita con il coniuge e di non volerlo tradire mai...  a volte succede veramente!
> 
> Non capisco questa ironia fuori luogo.
> Una persona che ama l'altro/a ci tiene ad avere e a dare quella tutela che tu tanto disprezzi.
> ...


NO NO non ci siamo capite.
io non ho nulla contro il matrimonio, anzi. Ripeto mi sono  sposata e non mi sono mai pentita.
E anch'io spero che lui prenda un impegno serio. Ma il fatto che decida di sposarla, soprattutto se diventa quasi un ultimatum non è significativo di nulla
Per questo consigliavo un lungo tempo di assestamento per capire se lui davvero la ama prima di sposarlo


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se lo prendi seriamente, si.
> 
> 
> Visto che lui non l'ha fatto con la convivenza e con il figlio, non gli è bastato questo per non tradire, magari un impegno più serio, fatto davanti alle persone più care, gli farà aprire gli occhi sulle cose veramente importanti.
> ...


Io la vedo diversamente...una compagna e un figlio di pochi mesi sono cose già fin troppo importanti...e le ha tradite, una firma in comune non cambia assolutamente nulla per me.


----------



## nena (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io la vedo diversamente...una compagna e un figlio di pochi mesi sono cose già fin troppo importanti...e le ha tradite, una firma in comune non cambia assolutamente nulla per me.


Io la penso come te in questo momento


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Ottobre 2014)

Il matrimonio sancisce l'amore fra due persone (progetto comune di vita e di famiglia) e non l'innamoramento fra due persone (infatuazione, rapporto non consolidato, desiderio sessuale con forte componente trasgressiva verso una persona "nuova"). 

Io avrei il beneficio del dubbio verso il fidanzato: mi pare pentito e mi pare che abbia scelto Nena e non la fidanzata dell'ex amico (con cui evidentemente ha solo sperimentato l'ebbrezza e il brivido dell'emozione estrema, del proibito, dell'immorale, del riprovevole).


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma no, mica dovrebbe essere un ultimatum...
> 
> Per come la penso io, dovrebbe anzi essere lui a chiederlo, per dimostrare la bontà delle sue intenzioni.


Se è un superificiale può anche decidere di tenersela buona con la proposta del matrimonio
Io al suo posto se mi chiedesse di sposarlo mi prenderei tutto il tempo per capire se è la persona giusta per me e se sono disposta a mettere da parte l'accaduto


----------



## disincantata (17 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> notizia: ci sono uomini che tradiscono da fidanzati e continuano da sposati
> Ah già ma almeno così di tutela
> 
> :sbatti:



Farfalla, credimi, e' sempre meglio piangere con un conto corrente sostanzioso ed una bella casa riscaldata adeguatamente che non avere i soldi per pagare le bollette e, mai come oggi certe separazioni portano miseria.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Ottobre 2014)

Io ho capito che mentre princy e disy guardano più al lato pratico della faccenda, farfy e nobody tendono a sottolineare l'aspetto ideale del matrimonio.
Penso che il giusto matrimonio si regga su entrambi i pilastri.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io ho capito che mentre princy e disy guardano più al lato pratico della faccenda, farfy e nobody tendono a sottolineare l'aspetto ideale del matrimonio.
> *Penso che il giusto matrimonio si regga su entrambi i pilastri*.


anche io lo penso
Ma siamo partiti dal consigliare a una donna appena tradita di farsi sposare


----------



## LDS (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Caro coglioncello che si è bevuto tanta pecunia e vive come uno studentello con altri coinquilini per continuare a far finta di essere ricco, senza avere uno straccio di femmina o uno straccio di amico vero, vieni a dire A ME che penso prima ai soldi e che sono calcolatrice???
> 
> 
> Ma tu stai proprio fuori!
> ...



Cara Donna matura, non ho bisogno di rispondere alle tue inutile provocazioni personali sul fatto che io abbia o non abbia una donna. Io non mi sono ripreso a casa una donna che mi ha tradito.
tu hai scelto di avere un matrimonio con una persona che te l'ha bellamente infilata nel culo. Sono cazzi tuoi, a me non interessa.
sei una donna calcolatrice che pensa al matrimonio come ad un interesse prima che ad altro.
mi fai la morale sui soldi e poi leggo tanto marcio proprio. 
marciume tipico delle donne calcolatrici. Non te ne vergognare, siete in parecchie, questo é sicuro.

in quanto allo studentello io vivo ad holland park, ad un passo dal quartiere piu esclusivo di Londra e di affitto spendo più di quanto tu guadagni, la cosa visto che sei una donna calcolatrice interessatissima ai soldi che si spaccia per poco interessata, te la dico giusto per palesarti la differenza fra la tua idea di studentello e la mia idea di studentello.

peró devo ammettere che mi avevi quasi convinto con i tuoi discorsi e pensavo tu fossi diversa, magari veramente non interessata ai soldi.

sti cazzi proprio, in più sei anche ipocrita.

Veramente il peggio trovabile in una donna, le peggio qualità le possiedi tutte


----------



## LDS (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sfondi una porta aperta.
> 
> A me (penso e spero pure a Elio) è bastata la convivenza per "mettere la testa a posto"  e sinceramente se venissi tradita ora non credo che perdonerei.
> 
> Non è tanto la firma che cambia le cose, credo. E' più prendere un impegno davanti a tutti e fare una promessa solenne. Poi oh, se è così inaffidabile da non dare importanza manco a quello, mi accodo a chi le ha consigliato di mollarlo!


Ma che sfondi una porta aperta e sfondi, ma se hai detto tu che bisogna che lei pretenda di sposarlo così se si separano può chiedere più soldi ed è più tutelata.
ma non dire coglionate adesso.

non è l'amore che ti tutela, ma un pezzo di carta con cui far paura all'uomo.

C'è da aver paura con donne così, veramente parecchia


----------



## disincantata (17 Ottobre 2014)

Guarda che ti sbagli di grosso su principessa. 

Quando io le consigliavo di sposarsi mi rispose che non le importava proprio niente perché la sua vita senza Elio per lei non avrebbe avuto senso.

Non c'era verso di farle capire che doveva pensare a lei ed al bambino.

Riguardo a me è l'opposto di Quello che pensi.

Sono io a mantenere case figli e marito.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> tu hai scelto di avere un matrimonio con una persona che te l'ha *bellamente infilata nel culo*.


Constato che quel diavolo di Nausicaa ha fatto sfracelli con quel vecchio thread...:leccaculo:


----------



## LDS (17 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me mette i brividi cobsigliare un matrimonio dopo un tradimento. È l'ultima cosa a cui oenserei. Sposarmi per tutelarmi. Proprio é fuori dalla mia idea di unione e famiglia.
> La casa resta al bimbo e la mamma vive con lui normalmente.
> Ci si sposa perchè ci si ama e si vuole costruire una famiglia non per tutelarsi in caso di divorzio.





Principessa ha detto:


> Invece secondo me è meglio che pensa alle cose pratiche, piuttosto che soffrire per una tale merda di individuo, con cui comunque lei ha deciso di tornare assieme.
> Almeno si tutela di più.
> Per non pensare alle cose economiche tantissime persone alla fine, oltre che tradite, umiliate e mollate, si ritrovano anche in mezzo ai guai.
> Un esempio? La ex di Elio ha avuto due figli con un coglione molto più grande di lei, il quale mentre lei aspettava il secondo figlio ha pensato bene di lasciarla. Non erano sposati. Dopo 10 anni ha ottenuto poco più di 140 euro mensili. Nel frattempo lo stronzo si è fatto un'altra famiglia e ha avuto altri bambini.
> E lei ha perso la casa, intestata al loro primo figlio, perchè lui non ha contribuito a pagare il mutuo.







Nicka ha detto:


> Io personalmente capisco tutto nella vita, ma il consiglio di sposarsi in una situazione simile lo trovo veramente assurdo...ma veramente è da kamikaze!
> Capisco il tutelare i figli, ma ragazzi miei...c'è un limite...
> Va benissimo il cercare di ricostruire un rapporto, vedere cosa è possibile fare, ma sposarsi non è una soluzione...anzi, si rischia di rovinarsi ancora di più!





disincantata ha detto:


> Se tua figlia convivesse, fosse incinta, allora Principessa lo era, e disoccupata,  tu non le consiglieresti il matrimonio?
> 
> IO SI.
> 
> ...





Principessa ha detto:


> Lo dici tu che è una cazzata.
> 
> Quando si ritroverà in mezzo alla cacca perchè lo stronzo andrà via di nuovo e legalmente non le dovrà nulla, le consiglierai tu come mantenersi e come mantenere suo figlio.
> :up:
> ...



riprendiamo qualche post scritto addietro per avere un sunto.

vediamo da una parte le donne con i coglioni che hanno un'idea di matrimonio fondata su determinati valori, e dall'altra invece vediamo le calcolatrici che pensano prima al tornaconto e a come pagare il mutuo dopo.

io a leggere queste cose ho il ribrezzo, ma ribrezzo vero.
ho più paura di donne come voi che di un farabutto con il coltello in una via di notte.

dal malvivente col coltello mi aspetto che mi fotta i soldi, dalla donna " che ho sposato " invece è veramente dura.
purtroppo il mondo è fatto anche di persone come voi.

questi post me li stampo e me li porterò in giro con me in modo tale che la prossima volta che mi dovesse saltare in mente di fare una proposta di matrimonio rileggerò cosa può avere in testa una donna anche e ci penserò due volte.

la cosa peggiore è l'ipocrisia nel leggere che ai soldi taluni non ci pensano....ma sti cazzi proprio.


----------



## LDS (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io penso che non c'è miglior modo per superare un tradimento che dare alla persona tradita una prova di amore e di impegno.



si non c'è miglior modo.

è come se al ladro che entrasse dentro casa tua e fottesse i gioielli che tu custodisci nel cassetto tu dicessi: ascolta facciamo così ti perdono, e adesso sai cosa, ti metto il bancomat sul tavolo con il pin affianco, promettimi che non andrai a prendere i soldi!

si certo.

ma veramente impallidisco.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io penso che non c'è miglior modo per superare un tradimento che dare alla persona tradita una prova di amore e di impegno.


Miiiiii lo penso anch'io. Ma deve essere sentito, non chiesto e stravalutato dall'altra parte
L'impegno per me c'è anche senza matrimonio a meno che tu (generico) non vada a convivere o faccia figli tanto per farlo


----------



## LDS (17 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Guarda che ti sbagli di grosso su principessa.
> 
> Quando io le consigliavo di sposarsi mi rispose che non le importava proprio niente perché la sua vita senza Elio per lei non avrebbe avuto senso.
> 
> ...



può essere che la buona principessa si sia espressa male, ma quello che ha scritto è inequivocabile.
la sua vita senza uno che intanto scopava con altre non aveva senso....ne prendiamo atto.

tu mantieni casa, figli e marito, ne prendo atto.
quello che non comprendo è come tu possa suggerire il matrimonio ad una coppia in cui entrambi si sono traditi, e lui, l'uomo di merda, l'ha fatto 2 mesi dopo che gli è nato il figlio.

dove un uomo possa trovare le energie per andare con un'altra donna subito dopo che ti è nato un figlio onestamente non ne ho idea.
bisogna essere delle merde tali dentro che il solo pensiero di sposarmi uno così e di tenermelo in casa mi fa gelare il sangue.

ma voi no...invece che vomitare, perché questo fa quest'uomo, fa vomitare, voi consigliate il matrimonio con uno così.
alcuni di voi si meritano gli stronzi proprio.

spero sia ricco quantomeno.


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io penso che non c'è miglior modo per superare un tradimento che dare alla persona tradita una prova di amore e di impegno.


Ci ho pensato oggi pomeriggio...
Se il mio moroso mi venisse a fare una proposta di matrimonio dopo avermi tradita io mi sentirei davvero presa per il culo.
E quel che è certo è che non accetterei.
Sto cercando proprio di immedesimarmi e mi viene davvero l'orticaria.
Io lo capisco il discorso dell'impegno, ma dopo una cosa simile ce ne passa prima di potersi fidare nuovamente...e la fiducia per me è fondamentale in un rapporto.
Così non parliamo di amore e sole e cuore...ma di fiducia.
In un tradimento si calpesta proprio la fiducia e un matrimonio è fondato anche su questo oltre all'amore, al rispetto, al lato legale...


----------



## LDS (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato oggi pomeriggio...
> Se il mio moroso mi venisse a fare una proposta di matrimonio dopo avermi tradita io mi sentirei davvero presa per il culo.
> E quel che è certo è che non accetterei.
> Sto cercando proprio di immedesimarmi e mi viene davvero l'orticaria.
> ...


a me viene da vomitare.
chiudo e me ne vado, perché mi sta bollendo il sangue.

se le chiedesse di sposarlo spero che lo picchi con un bastone.


----------



## nena (17 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> a me viene da vomitare.
> chiudo e me ne vado, perché mi sta bollendo il sangue.
> 
> se le chiedesse di sposarlo spero che lo picchi con un bastone.


Non succederà, non è assolutamente il momento adatto!


----------



## disincantata (17 Ottobre 2014)

Quando io consiglia a Principessa il matrimonio con viveva gia' con  elio ed il tradimento era superato.

All' ultima ho  consigliato solo che entrambi si interroghino o bene sui sentimenti. 

Ovvio che non ha senso sposarsi se oltre ai tradimenti sono squattrinati.


----------



## nena (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Anche, certo!
> 
> Che problema c'è?
> 
> Lei stessa ha detto che lui non lascerebbe mai lei e suo figlio con le pezze se la lasciasse... se non si sposa perchè ha paura del matrimonio, non è una persona adatta a essere un compagno e un padre.


Non abbiamo paura del matrimonio.


----------



## nena (17 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quando io consiglia a Principessa il matrimonio con viveva gia' con  elio ed il tradimento era superato.
> 
> All' ultima ho consigliato sol che entrambi si interrogano bene sui sentimenti.
> 
> Ovvio che non ha senso sposarsi se oltre ai tradimenti sono squattrinati.


Sono squattrinati???? Il matrimonio è per ricchi?


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io no.
> 
> Penserei che vuole dimostrarmi che mi ama e che non farà mai più una cosa del genere.
> 
> Se la fiducia è definitivamente rotta, non vale la pena sposarsi e nemmeno stare insieme.


Sono solo punti di vista differenti...
A me sembrerebbe un tentativo assurdo di sistemare qualcosa che ha rotto...sulla scia di un'emotività insulsa.
No, io mi arrabbierei molto...


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

ma com'è questa epidemia di nausea che sta prendendo piede ultimamente ?
mettete degli antiemetici negli armadietti


----------



## ivanl (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Caro coglioncello che si è bevuto tanta pecunia e vive come uno studentello con altri coinquilini per continuare a far finta di essere ricco, senza avere uno straccio di femmina o uno straccio di amico vero, vieni a dire A ME che penso prima ai soldi e che sono calcolatrice???


Oddio, gli hai fatto la foto!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up::up::up:


----------



## ivanl (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Squallido pezzo di merda,
> 
> 
> 
> Ma vergognati!





Principessa ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici, coglione?
> 
> 
> Vieni a pontificare su cosa sia il rispetto dopo tutto lo squallore che hai vissuto in 28 anni di esistenza???
> ...


Principessa, posso sposarti anche io?? :inlove::inlove:


----------



## nena (17 Ottobre 2014)

Vi siete dimenticati di me?


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> riprendiamo qualche post scritto addietro per avere un sunto.
> 
> vediamo da una parte le donne con i coglioni che hanno un'idea di matrimonio fondata su determinati valori, e dall'altra invece vediamo le calcolatrici che pensano prima al tornaconto e a come pagare il mutuo dopo.
> 
> ...



che mondo... alcuni propensi, più che a seguir il cuor, a pensare al vil denaro... e altri che pensano all'involucro, più che la sostanza. Non vi è mai fine al peggio.


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> che mondo... alcuni propensi, più che a seguir il cuor, a pensare al vil denaro... e altri che pensano all'involucro, più che la sostanza. Non vi è mai fine al peggio.


Quoto! Il verde nn te lo posso dare... ho festeggiato ieri il tuo ritorno...


----------



## Horny (17 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> che mondo... alcuni propensi, più che a seguir il cuor, a pensare al vil denaro... e altri che pensano all'involucro, più che la sostanza. Non vi è mai fine al peggio.


bentornata


----------



## Horny (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Cara Disy,
> 
> ti ringrazio! Prima o poi me l'aspettavo che sto tizio si inventasse cose assurde pur di attaccarmi.
> :rotfl:
> ...


principessa,
posso consigliarti di ignorare?
ma cosa ti importa?
lui non vi conosce e se vuole provocare
troverà sempre il modo,
perché provocare su un forum,
dietro a uno schermo, 
è davvero facile....no?
non vedi che si attacca a tutto quello che scrivi?


----------



## Horny (17 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Principessa, posso sposarti anche io?? :inlove::inlove:


c'è bisogno di buttare benzina?
bohhhh


----------



## Horny (17 Ottobre 2014)

cara utente,
anche io ti consiglio di riprovarci con il tuo compagno.
secondo me hai fatto bene a parlargli del tuo tradimento.
tuttavia aspetterei a sposarmi.
fatelo in un momento migliore, semplicemente.
che non sia una riparazione, ma una scelta.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quoto! Il verde nn te lo posso dare... ho festeggiato ieri il tuo ritorno...


 grazie Lola


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> bentornata


Grazie Horby  spero che vada tutto bene!! :abbraccio:


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> cara utente,
> anche io ti consiglio di riprovarci con il tuo compagno.
> secondo me hai fatto bene a parlargli del tuo tradimento.
> tuttavia aspetterei a sposarmi.
> ...


Quoto. Mi sembra saggio...


----------



## Horny (17 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Grazie Horby  spero che vada tutto bene!! :abbraccio:


andrà meglio.
deve!


----------



## Divì (17 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> cara utente,
> anche io ti consiglio di riprovarci con il tuo compagno.
> secondo me hai fatto bene a parlargli del tuo tradimento.
> tuttavia aspetterei a sposarmi.
> ...


Quoto.

A me pero' sembra che nessuno si sia avventurato a rispondere alle domande di nena, che non riguardano il matrimonio, i soldi, il perdono, il tradimento.

Mi sembra che lei voglia sapere *semplicemente *se quello che prova e' normale. Se qualcun altro l'ha provato, se credendo al suo pentimento abbia senso dar voce ad un desiderio di risarcimento ormai svuotato di ogni significato, ma che comunque preme per uscire. E quanto durera' questo calvario.

Gli unici che hanno provato a rispondere mi sembra siano stati Clem, Vincent e anche tu.

Nessuno sembra essersi accorto che nena e' intervenuta pochissimo, e che ha piu' volte tentato di riportare la discussione sul punto. Inascoltata.


----------



## nena (17 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> A me pero' sembra che nessuno si sia avventurato a rispondere alle domande di nena, che non riguardano il matrimonio, i soldi, il perdono, il tradimento.
> 
> ...


Grazie!


----------



## Horny (17 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao horby!
> 
> Il problema è che certe cose se l'è inventate lui, io non le ho mai scritte...:unhappy: e l'unico motivo per cui rispondo è che mi dà veramente fastidio che altri del forum possano dare per vere le cazzate che lui scrive sul conto mio e di Elio!


no guarda, tenderei ad escluderlo.
sappiamo bene che *NON VI CONOSCE AFFATTO!
*(siamo utenti di un forum, per arrivare a certe affermazioni,
tipo donna interessata ai soldi.....ne deve passare di frequentazione personale!)

inoltre, poverino, non gode di grande reputazione.

non potremmo convivere in armistizio?
se lui vuol mollare una perché non beve, o
mettere a rischio la salute,
lasciamo che siano affari suoi.
non è mica nostro fratello.
che dici?


----------



## ivanl (17 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Gli unici che hanno provato a rispondere mi sembra siano stati Clem, Vincent e anche tu.


et moi


----------



## ivanl (17 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mi sembra che tu abbia le idee ben chiare e una testa che funziona :up:
> Sulla confusione, direi che e' del tutto normale, credo che per un po' possiate andare vivendo alla giornata e vedrai che, con calma, capirai cosa vuoi e se potrete averlo assieme. Spero di si


ecco


----------



## Divì (17 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> ecco


Vero! Escusez-moi


----------



## LDS (18 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io no.
> 
> Penserei che vuole dimostrarmi che mi ama e che non farà mai più una cosa del genere.
> 
> Se la fiducia è definitivamente rotta, non vale la pena sposarsi e nemmeno stare insieme.



o signor mio.

e si ti tradisco, quindi non ti rispetto e non me ne fotte niente di te, però torno con una proposta di matrimonio per dimostrarti che è stato un errore.
e si, gran propostona.


per quanto riguarda la nostra utente: hanno un figlio da 7 mesi e il suo compagno dopo 2 mesi che è nato il bambino ha ben pensato di andare a donne.
ora questa vigliaccheria e dimostrazione di quanto si possa essere viscidi e uomini di merda non ho idea di come si possa fare a perdonarla, la trovo una cosa inammissibile.

tu invece te lo sposeresti uno così, ben venga.
punti di vista.

io gli sparerei nelle palle, tu invece lo sposeresti.


----------



## LDS (18 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> principessa,
> posso consigliarti di ignorare?
> ma cosa ti importa?
> lui non vi conosce e se vuole provocare
> ...



post di difficile interpretazione onestamente.


----------



## LDS (18 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Squallido pezzo di merda*,
> 
> ma pensi che tutti gli uomini siano bamboccioni viziati come te, con la paura di qualsiasi responsabilità?
> 
> ...


il grassetto lo prendo come un complimento.

ognuno vede la sua vita come meglio crede.
Laure sarebbe tornata a casa pronta e disponibile a ricostruire il rapporto, del resto io le avevo chiesto di sposarmi e non stavo scherzando.
ci penso ancora, vado a dormire la sera, guardo il telefono, guardo il mio letto vuoto e penso al fatto che potrebbe essere con me.
la chiamo? no.

sti cazzi.

non ho nessuna intenzione di basare la mia vita e il mio futuro sentimentale su una persona che mi ha tradito.

tu hai scelto di farlo perché hai perdonato quell'uomo meraviglioso che è tuo marito, io invece non accetto una relazione con chi mi ha tradito.

e consigliare il " matrimonio " come cura a chi ha appena scoperto di essere stato tradito la trovo una cosa orripilante anche solo da pensare, figuriamoci da fare.

ma non siamo tutti uguali a questo mondo, ce ne sono di schifezze, questa è semplicemente una delle tante.


----------



## Horny (18 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> post di difficile interpretazione onestamente.


molto semplicemente, credo che vi dovreste ignorare.
io, in genere, su un forum vengo per conversare
con gente che mi fa simpatia?
altrimenti mi faccio una passeggiata.
mi pare che tu ti attacchi a principessa perché
lei si offende e ti dà modo di sfogarti con qualcuno.
(ma neppure la conosci!!!!!)
quanto all'utente, con un figlio di 2 mesi,
una depressione post partum, magari pochi soldi....
tutto può accadere......i figli cambiano spesso
gli equilibri, non è così semplice come pensi tu,
avere un bimbo in casa che piange notte e giorno e
magari una compagna che fatica a reagire...
chissà che faresti tu.....
e non stò giustificando il suo compagno,
solo dicendo che, come nel caso della ragazza obesa,
tu fatichi a metterti nei panni altrui.
risulti straordinariamente privo di empatia.
sempre in amicizia eh....


----------



## LDS (18 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> molto semplicemente, credo che vi dovreste ignorare.
> io, in genere, su un forum vengo per conversare
> con gente che mi fa simpatia?
> altrimenti mi faccio una passeggiata.
> ...


horby ti sfugge parecchio che principessa fin dal primo post che ho scritto mi ha perennemente inseguito nelle risposte...fra il resto colme di astio ed insulti a cui non ho mai, e sottolineo mai risposto.
in più tira in ballo la mia vita personale per rafforzare le sue tesi....cosa che trovo squallida.
non appena io ho fatto, molto più velatamente, la stessa cosa con lei....si è inalberata, e ci credo, non fa piacere a nessuno essere giudicati sulle proprie idee utilizzando come armi la propria vita personale.

tuttavia, io non la chiamo squallida di merda, coglioncella, o altri epiteti che non mi interessa andare a cercare per una forma di rispetto, nonostante trovo che parecchie delle sue idee rappresentino veramente il peggio possibile, resta un utente che merita un formale rispetto.

per quanto riguarda invece nena, invece non è che ho poca empatia nei confronti del suo compagno, provo profondo disprezzo.
tu sei libera di andare a cercare giustificazioni nel suo comportamento e nel suo modo di agire, liberissima proprio.
esattamente come io sono libero di disprezzarlo.


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> molto semplicemente, credo che vi dovreste ignorare.
> io, in genere, su un forum vengo per conversare
> con gente che mi fa simpatia?
> altrimenti mi faccio una passeggiata.
> ...



Sei davvero dolce e cara. Sensibile.


----------



## Divì (18 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei davvero dolce e cara. Sensibile.



:up:


----------



## BlackDay (18 Ottobre 2014)

*Lascialo perdere*

di lui non potrai mai fidarti. Anche se tu l'hai tradito una sola volta ciò non lo giustifica perchè siete cresciuti e soprattutto avete fatto un figlio. Ma lui come si è giustificato per il suo comportamento?


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Ma perché pensate che sia una trollata?


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma perché pensate che sia una trollata?


Ma dove? Qui o da Louis?


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma dove? Qui o da Louis?


ho sbagliato discussione  pardon :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Sinceramente della questione economica mi importa poco, non abbiamo casa di proprietà, siamo in affitto.
> La nascita di nostro figlio ha sicuramente accentuato le problematiche che c'erano tra noi... sono stati mesi molto duri, ho avuto una piccola depressione che fortunatamente sono riuscita a superare presto, il tempo per me e per noi è stato ridotto all'osso, ma questo per me non giustifica assolutamente quello che ha fatto.
> 
> Quando è tornato a casa ha detto di aver capito che ciò che voleva eravamo io e mio figlio e che invece di affrontare i problemi tra di noi si è andato ad impelagare in una situazione che sapeva già non l'avrebbe portato da nessuna parte.
> ...


Non ti ho risposto prima perché è una situazione dura e delicata e solo tu sai cosa è giuso fare per te,, per vostro figlio, per voi.
Per ma tu sai cosa fare.
Hai in fondo già perdonato.
Non hai perdonato di essere stata messa da parte.
Lui ha una vita per dimostrarti che sa di aver sbagliato e di aver rischiato di perdere le cose importanti.
Salto le pagine in mezzo.
Se mi son persa qualcosa ditemelo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> il grassetto lo prendo come un complimento.
> 
> ognuno vede la sua vita come meglio crede.
> Laure sarebbe tornata a casa pronta e disponibile a ricostruire il rapporto, del resto io le avevo chiesto di sposarmi e non stavo scherzando.
> ...


ma tu non sei quello che era arrivato qui disperato perché la tua donna (era Laure?) ti aveva tradito e tu facevi di tutto per riconquistarla, ti facevi un'ora di tube per andare da lei nella pausa pranzo e dormivi 2 ore per notte perché volevi fare tutte le faccende di casa, le stiravi le camicie, le portavi le brioche calde di prima mattina e altre cose molto romantiche? Adesso dici che l'hai mandata a quel paese perché non saresti mai rimasto con una che ti aveva tradito? Cos'è successo nel frattempo?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma tu non sei quello che era arrivato qui disperato perché la tua donna (era Laure?) ti aveva tradito e tu facevi di tutto per riconquistarla, ti facevi un'ora di tube per andare da lei nella pausa pranzo e dormivi 2 ore per notte perché volevi fare tutte le faccende di casa, le stiravi le camicie, le portavi le brioche calde di prima mattina e altre cose molto romantiche? Adesso dici che l'hai mandata a quel paese perché non saresti mai rimasto con una che ti aveva tradito? Cos'è successo nel frattempo?


Si è trombato Elena è una collega


----------



## nena (18 Ottobre 2014)

Grazie a chi mi ha dato realmente un consiglio/opinione.... Sono ben disposta ad ascoltarvi, ma vi pregoooo basta discutere!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Grazie a chi mi ha dato realmente un consiglio/opinione.... Sono ben disposta ad ascoltarvi, ma vi pregoooo basta discutere!


Spero che tu legga da un pc. Rende più comodo saltare le liti virtuali.
Però ti può essere utile capire che chi ti invita a mandarlo a quel paese non è stato altrettanto deciso nel proprio caso.
Come stai?
Come sta il piccolo?


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Grazie a chi mi ha dato realmente un consiglio/opinione.... Sono ben disposta ad ascoltarvi, ma vi pregoooo basta discutere!


Non farci caso, è normale qui, non c'è il partito unico, ognuno dice la sua.


----------



## nena (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spero che tu legga da un pc. Rende più comodo saltare le liti virtuali.
> Però ti può essere utile capire che chi ti invita a mandarlo a quel paese non è stato altrettanto deciso nel proprio caso.
> Come stai?
> Come sta il piccolo?


Il piccolo cresce, sorride, gattona... è meraviglioso! Io mi sento a volte bene, altre no, soprattutto quando sono sola o senza il bimbo, ho tempo per pensare e spesso esce ancora qualche lacrima! Forse è meglio non pensare, dimenticare... Ma ora non riesco e forse ancora non voglio, devo capire ancora delle cose e soprattutto me stessa. è difficile porca miseria!!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Il piccolo cresce, sorride, gattona... è meraviglioso! Io mi sento a volte bene, altre no, soprattutto quando sono sola o senza il bimbo, ho tempo per pensare e spesso esce ancora qualche lacrima! Forse è meglio non pensare, dimenticare... Ma ora non riesco e forse ancora non voglio, devo capire ancora delle cose e soprattutto me stessa. è difficile porca miseria!!


Hai un bimbo precoce!
Pensa a crescere bene lui. Non preoccuparti più del passato e neanche del futuro.
Il tradimento di tuo marito è stato più un voler tradire e abbandonare il tempo della giovinezza e quindi tradire se stesso che un tuo tradimento.
Se tutto andasse bene avrete decenni di vita insieme. Cosa vuoi che sia qualche mese di evasione!


----------



## nena (18 Ottobre 2014)

Mi chiedo spesso... I sentimenti che hanno provato erano reali o no? L'amore non nasce e muore nel giro di un mese.... Se ora mi assicura che il suo amore nei miei confronti c'è, è reale, è vivo... Allora cosa era quello??? è un tarlo che bussa alla mia mente in continuazione


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Mi chiedo spesso... I sentimenti che hanno provato erano reali o no? L'amore non nasce e muore nel giro di un mese.... Se ora mi assicura che il suo amore nei miei confronti c'è, è reale, è vivo... Allora cosa era quello??? è un tarlo che bussa alla mia mente in continuazione


Uno scappare da una responsabilitá, tornare a fare il ragazzo spensierato o magari la curiosità di provare un'altra donne se ha avuto solo te. Tutto questo non è in contraddizione con il fatto che ti ami


----------



## Divì (18 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Grazie a chi mi ha dato realmente un consiglio/opinione.... Sono ben disposta ad ascoltarvi, ma vi pregoooo basta discutere!


Ciao,

io la penso come Brunetta. Credo che lui sia pentito e che tu sia intenzionata a perdonarlo. Potrete lasciarvi alle spalle questa brutta storia, anche se gli strascichi saranno pesanti, penso soprattutto a quel che avete perduto, l'innocenza, un'amicizia di vecchia data, e la serenità per un certo periodo.

Potrebbe anche accadere che questa cosa vi conduca ad un livello superiore del vostro rapporto e del vostro essere famiglia. Ma il tema non è  questo.

Tu vuoi sapere di te, di quello che provi.

Nella mia esperienza, ho vissuto le medesime emozioni. La ferita che sembra non volersi chiudere, e il senso di frustrazione ed impotenza per lui che vorrebbe vederti di nuovo felice.

Il problema è che quando vuoi voltare pagina, vorresti che fosse semplice, veloce, vorresti lasciarti rapidamente alle spalle tutto. Ma il desiderio di rivalsa, il bisogno di essere in qualche modo risarciti, ci spinge a non favorire la formazione della cicatrice. e quindi la ferita non si riapre da sola, la manteniamo volutamente aperta, per rendere evidente quel che ci hanno fatto, per non rinunciare a quel ridicolo potere di cui l'amore non ha affatto bisogno.

Tu  probabilmente, tanto più giovane di me, stai mostrando la tua saggezza, e vedi l'assurdità di questo meccanismo, tanto che dici, fino a quando glielo potrò rinfacciare, visto che lo sa e ci deve convivere?

Probabilmente è questa contraddizione che non ti fa riconoscere in te stessa.

Un abbraccio e una carezzina al tuo pupetto.


----------



## Divì (18 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Mi chiedo spesso... I sentimenti che hanno provato erano reali o no? L'amore non nasce e muore nel giro di un mese.... Se ora mi assicura che il suo amore nei miei confronti c'è, è reale, è vivo... Allora cosa era quello??? è un tarlo che bussa alla mia mente in continuazione


Mio marito dice sempre che non era un mondo reale, che io sono reale, che ciò che abbiamo costruito è reale. Per cui allontana quel tarlo. anche se ti capisco, non è facile.


----------



## Divì (18 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uno scappare da una responsabilitá, tornare a fare il ragazzo spensierato o magari la curiosità di provare un'altra donne se ha avuto solo te. Tutto questo non è in contraddizione con il fatto che ti ami


:up:


----------



## Horny (18 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei davvero dolce e cara. Sensibile.


io???  be' ma....disi e divì, avete scritto una cosa davvero bella e...
sapete? SI, credo davvero di esserlo!
(stò seguendo un corso di autostima, prendo ripetizioni da stark )


----------



## Horny (18 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Mi chiedo spesso... I sentimenti che hanno provato erano reali o no? L'amore non nasce e muore nel giro di un mese.... Se ora mi assicura che il suo amore nei miei confronti c'è, è reale, è vivo... Allora cosa era quello??? è un tarlo che bussa alla mia mente in continuazione


be' avete avuto un figlio, di sicuro qualche difficoltà,
non tutti reggono allo stesso modo,
e comunque quasi tutti tendiamo a fuggire le responsabilità,
con modalità differenti.
In genere, il post partum per una donna esclude fughe di tipo
sessuale, per ovvi motivi.
(io ero orrenda, mi dava fastidio TUTTO e TUTTI, mio
figlio piangeva SEMPRE e aveva anche qualche problema di salute
che mi sono ritrovata a gestire da sola. Forse per questo la depressione 
non è arrivata allora, ma dopo. allora ero una iena. lavavo i pavimenti 5 volte 
al giorno. 
ma ero sola....)
il tuo compagno avrà vissuto l'arrivo di vostro figlio,
le tue attenzioni verso il bambino, magari i tuoi cambiamenti nel rapporto con lui,
alla sua maniera. Forse non aveva tutta questa voglia di cercare una via,
faticosa, per coltivare la vostra coppia, in quel momento.
gli mancavano le risorse, e non è che sia da giustificare.
però questo non esclude che ti ami, prima e adesso.
certo tu devi essere cauta, valutare i tuoi e i suoi
sentimenti nel tempo.
ti abbraccio.


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Sono squattrinati???? Il matrimonio è per ricchi?



Se fatto per tutelarsi è piu' logico che ci sia un tornaconto. 

Per amore è per tutti.

Qui si parlava di tutele e  di farlo dopo dei tradimenti, uno lontano e uno vicino, purtroppo. 

Un tradimento, grande o piccolo, NON si dimentica mai.

Non è solo questione di buona volontà, è la vita che ogni ora te lo ricorda.


----------



## LDS (19 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si dice che il vero amore non finisce mai e io ci credo.
> 
> Elio e io non ci siamo mai lasciati per questo, perchè c'era ancora Amore. Poi non è che abbiamo scelto a tavolino di perdonarci ed è successo magicamente... ci siamo impegnati, abbiamo litigato mille volte, abbiamo sviscerato le motivazioni che ci avevano portato a un gesto tanto riprovevole e poi, dopo parecchio tempo, è arrivato il perdono. Il suo, e il mio.
> 
> ...


Mi fa piacere finalmente leggere un tuo post senza alcun insulto personale ma con delle argomentazioni per giunta valide e prive di astio.
chiamiamoli progressi.

io ho scelto e ponderato molto attentamente quando Laure è stata a casa mia perché stava male dopo l'incidente, e alla fine ho deciso che meritassi di meglio e non ho accettato la sua proposta di riprovare.
non c'erano più le basi, mancata la fiducia non tanto nel tradimento in se, ma in tutto quello che è seguito, le bugie e le porcherie a seguire.
più ci penso, più mi nausea.
non è che il mio amore per lei sia finito è scomparso, semplicemente l'amore per me stesso è superiore e mi sono imposto di non rovinarmi il fegato.

La mia storia con Elena è un nulla, non condividiamo praticamente niente, non é nemmeno una storia. Non c'entra niente.

abbiamo due visioni differenti e soprattutto vorrei precisare che per quanto io abbia tradito è parecchio in passato nella mia relazione con Laure non solo non mi è mai capitato, ma in più tutte le mie energie erano dedicate a lei e al suo farla star bene. Non poteva fottermene di meno delle altre donne, era l'unica e la sola nella mia vita.
in una relazione quando c'è amore e rispetto il tradimento non è contemplato, poi può succedere, benissimo, c'è chi lo perdona, chi no.
ci sono situazioni e situazioni, dopo dieci anni di matrimonio una sbandata momentanea può succedere.
dopo un anno di relazione, giovani, e dopo una proposta di matrimonio, bè credo di meritare molto di meglio.

non sono io il giudice della situazione di nena, non lo è nessuno.
trovo deprimente e parecchio anche alimentare un sentimento fino al matrimonio con una persona squallida, ovvero il suo compagno. Molto semplice


----------



## LDS (19 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma tu non sei quello che era arrivato qui disperato perché la tua donna (era Laure?) ti aveva tradito e tu facevi di tutto per riconquistarla, ti facevi un'ora di tube per andare da lei nella pausa pranzo e dormivi 2 ore per notte perché volevi fare tutte le faccende di casa, le stiravi le camicie, le portavi le brioche calde di prima mattina e altre cose molto romantiche? Adesso dici che l'hai mandata a quel paese perché non saresti mai rimasto con una che ti aveva tradito? Cos'è successo nel frattempo?



O si, me lo ricordo molto bene, benissimo. L'idea di perdere la persona che ami ti porterebbe ad accettare di tutto, poi passa il tempo e ti rendi conto che tu l'hai amata e lei intanto andava con altri e ti mentiva, allora forse il rispetto per se stessi è l'amore per se stessi ti portano a pensare di meritare una relazione con una persona che vuole la tua felicità e non prenderti a bastonate.

ci penso ancora onestamente, ho un sacco di bellissimi momenti con lei, è stata la mia guida e il mio supporto, una grande ispirazione per superare esami molto difficili.
ma nel momento in cui a casa mia mi ha guardato dicendomi riproviamo a stare insieme, non è finita, bè le ho detto di no.
Che non potevo.

io non chiedo ad una donna di sposarmi e come risposta ho un ti lascio è un ti ho tradito. Merito del rispetto, non ha alcun senso.

solo che all'inizio le cose si vedono in maniera molto meno chiara


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai un bimbo precoce!
> Pensa a crescere bene lui. Non preoccuparti più del passato e neanche del futuro.
> Il tradimento di tuo marito è stato più un voler tradire e abbandonare il tempo della giovinezza e quindi tradire se stesso che un tuo tradimento.
> *Se tutto andasse bene avrete decenni di vita insieme. Cosa vuoi che sia qualche mese di evasione!*



:up:


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Il piccolo cresce, sorride, gattona... è meraviglioso! Io mi sento a volte bene, altre no, soprattutto quando sono sola o senza il bimbo, ho tempo per pensare e spesso esce ancora qualche lacrima! Forse è meglio non pensare, dimenticare... Ma ora non riesco e forse ancora non voglio, devo capire ancora delle cose e soprattutto me stessa. è difficile porca miseria!!


Certo che è difficile.
Io ancora fatico a capire me stesso a un anno dal tradimento.
Ma non è impossibile.
Concentrati sulle situazioni che ami di più, per ora.


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Mi chiedo spesso... I sentimenti che hanno provato erano reali o no? L'amore non nasce e muore nel giro di un mese.... Se ora mi assicura che il suo amore nei miei confronti c'è, è reale, è vivo... Allora cosa era quello??? è un tarlo che bussa alla mia mente in continuazione



Già, la stessa domanda che mi ero posto anch'io.
Che mi ha tormentato per diverso tempo.
Lo capirai tra mesi, quando avrai più lucidità che emotività nel guardare a quanto è successo.
Per ora no, ogni volta che ci pensi, brucia. 
Da uomo: spesso noi confondiamo gli ormoni con i sentimenti, facciamo fatica a comprendere i limiti degli uni da quelli degli altri, e certe parole arrivano precoci per morire altrettanto velocemente.
Non si può amare chi non conosci bene, e a volte certi amore finiscono ancora prima di nascere quando l'intimità cresce. 
Lui ha compreso quello che veramente contava nella sua vita, ed è tornato da te.
Questo vale più di tante parole che ha detto (all'altra).


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Grazie a chi mi ha dato realmente un consiglio/opinione.... Sono ben disposta ad ascoltarvi, ma vi pregoooo basta discutere!



:up:

Era capitato anche a me quando approdai su queste pagine un anno fa.
Centinaia di pagine… ma molti post erano prettamente personali.
Salta a piè pari quello che non ti interessa, rifletti a lungo sul resto, salvati i post più importanti per ritrovarli da qualche parte.
Al limite scegliti qualche utente che ti è piaciuto di più e scrivigli in privato per chieder consiglio.


----------



## nena (19 Ottobre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lui ha compreso quello che veramente contava nella sua vita, ed è tornato da te.
> Questo vale più di tante parole che ha detto (all'altra).


Questo me l'ha detto anche lui molte volte, all'inizio mi faceva ancora più incazzare questa cosa, ora no.. Ci sto riflettendo e sto iniziando a credere che sia realmente cosi. Ora credo alle sue parole ma non mi fido.


----------



## Vincent Vega (19 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Questo me l'ha detto anche lui molte volte, all'inizio mi faceva ancora più incazzare questa cosa, ora no.. Ci sto riflettendo e sto iniziando a credere che sia realmente cosi. Ora credo alle sue parole ma non mi fido.


La fiducia è come uno specchio: deve essere liscio, levigato, senza imperfezioni per svolgere il suo ruolo. Ovviamente adesso nella tua coppia non è così.
Ma io concordo con Brunetta e Danny: non esistono attenuanti, ma il "ravvedimento operoso" in corso lascia credere che lui abbia fatto una cazzata (voluta, per i motivi di cui ti ho scritto in altri post, e che anche altri hanno individuato) di cui si è reso conto. Dando slancio alle sue priorità. 
Guardati le spalle, come ogni innamorata ferita, ma non fargli pesare a lungo il suo errore. Guarda con lui al futuro e non al passato. La sua famiglia siete voi, e non deve essere un inferno, ma un paradiso cui anelare sempre


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La fiducia è come uno specchio: deve essere liscio, levigato, senza imperfezioni per svolgere il suo ruolo. Ovviamente adesso nella tua coppia non è così.
> Ma io concordo con Brunetta e Danny: non esistono attenuanti, ma il "ravvedimento operoso" in corso lascia credere che lui abbia fatto una cazzata (voluta, per i motivi di cui ti ho scritto in altri post, e che anche altri hanno individuato) di cui si è reso conto. Dando slancio alle sue priorità.
> Guardati le spalle, come ogni innamorata ferita, ma non fargli pesare a lungo il suo errore. Guarda con lui al futuro e non al passato. La sua famiglia siete voi, e non deve essere un inferno, ma un paradiso cui anelare sempre


:up::up::up:

Aggiungerei di tenere comunque gli occhi sempre, sempre,  ben aperti.

Detto da una che ha dormito su sette guanciali.


----------



## Divì (19 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La fiducia è come uno specchio: deve essere liscio, levigato, senza imperfezioni per svolgere il suo ruolo. Ovviamente adesso nella tua coppia non è così.
> Ma io concordo con Brunetta e Danny: non esistono attenuanti, ma il "ravvedimento operoso" in corso lascia credere che lui abbia fatto una cazzata (voluta, per i motivi di cui ti ho scritto in altri post, e che anche altri hanno individuato) di cui si è reso conto. Dando slancio alle sue priorità.
> Guardati le spalle, come ogni innamorata ferita, ma non fargli pesare a lungo il suo errore. Guarda con lui al futuro e non al passato. La sua famiglia siete voi, e non deve essere un inferno, ma un paradiso cui anelare sempre



:up::up::up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La fiducia è come uno specchio: deve essere liscio, levigato, senza imperfezioni per svolgere il suo ruolo. Ovviamente adesso nella tua coppia non è così.
> Ma io concordo con Brunetta e Danny: non esistono attenuanti, ma il "ravvedimento operoso" in corso lascia credere che lui abbia fatto una cazzata (voluta, per i motivi di cui ti ho scritto in altri post, e che anche altri hanno individuato) di cui si è reso conto. Dando slancio alle sue priorità.
> Guardati le spalle, come ogni innamorata ferita, ma non fargli pesare a lungo il suo errore. Guarda con lui al futuro e non al passato. La sua famiglia siete voi, e non deve essere un inferno, ma un paradiso cui anelare sempre



Sei saggio Vincent....... (Anche se sei morto!)


----------



## nena (19 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La fiducia è come uno specchio: deve essere liscio, levigato, senza imperfezioni per svolgere il suo ruolo. Ovviamente adesso nella tua coppia non è così.
> Ma io concordo con Brunetta e Danny: non esistono attenuanti, ma il "ravvedimento operoso" in corso lascia credere che lui abbia fatto una cazzata (voluta, per i motivi di cui ti ho scritto in altri post, e che anche altri hanno individuato) di cui si è reso conto. Dando slancio alle sue priorità.
> Guardati le spalle, come ogni innamorata ferita, ma non fargli pesare a lungo il suo errore. Guarda con lui al futuro e non al passato. La sua famiglia siete voi, e non deve essere un inferno, ma un paradiso cui anelare sempre


Lo specchio si è frantumato, ma sto cercando di incollare ogni giorno un pezzettino....poi capitano giorni in cui ne cadono altri.... Ma arriverà il giorno in cui tutti i pezzi saranno al loro posto....me lo auguro!!! 
Non so se posso fare altro per aiutarmi ed andare avanti....magari c'è qualcosa a cui non ho pensato....


----------



## LDS (19 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Lo specchio si è frantumato, ma sto cercando di incollare ogni giorno un pezzettino....poi capitano giorni in cui ne cadono altri.... Ma arriverà il giorno in cui tutti i pezzi saranno al loro posto....me lo auguro!!!
> Non so se posso fare altro per aiutarmi ed andare avanti....magari c'è qualcosa a cui non ho pensato....


se riesci a convivere con te stessa e riesci ad accettare e soprattutto ad elaborare il lutto, perché di questo trattasi.
è morta una parte importante basata sulla fiducia e sul rispetto, allora avrai le energie e le forze per gestire la situazione.

ci vogliono le palle e sembri essere una con i controcazzi.


----------



## Eratò (19 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La fiducia è come uno specchio: deve essere liscio, levigato, senza imperfezioni per svolgere il suo ruolo. Ovviamente adesso nella tua coppia non è così.
> Ma io concordo con Brunetta e Danny: non esistono attenuanti, ma il "ravvedimento operoso" in corso lascia credere che lui abbia fatto una cazzata (voluta, per i motivi di cui ti ho scritto in altri post, e che anche altri hanno individuato) di cui si è reso conto. Dando slancio alle sue priorità.
> Guardati le spalle, come ogni innamorata ferita, ma non fargli pesare a lungo il suo errore. Guarda con lui al futuro e non al passato. La sua famiglia siete voi, e non deve essere un inferno, ma un paradiso cui anelare sempre


Quotissimo!


----------



## nena (20 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao, nena!
> 
> Non spetta solo a te ricostruire.
> 
> ...


So che non spetta solo a me.
Ora non gli posso rimproverare nulla... è presente, attento, affettuoso, sorridente... Sicuramente si comporta meglio degli ultimi anni. 
Stiamo bene insieme e cerchiamo di ritargliarci momenti solo per noi due! Ma manca qualcosa... Quella tranquillità e serenità che prima c'era e che avamo dato per scontato!


----------



## Palladiano (20 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> So che non spetta solo a me.
> Ora non gli posso rimproverare nulla... è presente, attento, affettuoso, sorridente... Sicuramente si comporta meglio degli ultimi anni.
> Stiamo bene insieme e cerchiamo di ritargliarci momenti solo per noi due! Ma manca qualcosa... Quella tranquillità e serenità che prima c'era e che avamo dato per scontato!


cara nena, io non ci sono passato e quindi non ho provato sulla mia pelle l'esperienza di tradito, ma da quello che ho letto in lunghi mesi di frequentazione del forum, molti traditi vivono questa tua mancanza di serenità e tranquillità. Si dice giustamente che il tradimento non si dimentica mai. Si può superare ma non dimenticare. Cercate di voltare pagina ma tu non abbassare mai la guardia. I problemi si affrontano e risolvono assieme, non cercando la scappatoia più comoda.
in bocca al lupo e complimenti per il tuo bambolotto.


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> So che non spetta solo a me.
> Ora non gli posso rimproverare nulla... è presente, attento, affettuoso, sorridente... Sicuramente si comporta meglio degli ultimi anni.
> Stiamo bene insieme e cerchiamo di ritargliarci momenti solo per noi due! Ma manca qualcosa... Quella tranquillità e serenità che prima c'era e che avamo dato per scontato!


spider una volta ha espresso un concetto geniale : le dinamiche temporali son diverse per tradito e traditore, il tradito vive nel passato, il tempo scorre lentamente mentre il traditore vive nel presente e nel futuro,il tempo corre...ecco se vuoi recuperare devi evitare di vivere nel passato e devi cercare di concentrarti nel presente e nel futuro, sembra banale come consiglio ma è la chiave.Non pensare a ciò che avete vissuto ma apprezza ciò che stai vivendo ....il passato ha un aspetto molto utile, utilizzarlo per non ripetere gli stessi sbagli


----------



## nena (20 Ottobre 2014)

Abbassare la guardia... Ma si può vivere una relazione in costante difesa? Io non credo, non voglio trovarmi a vivere per cercare l'ennesima prova. Voglio migliorare la qualità della mia relazione, visti già gli innumerevoli problemi quotidiano (casa, lavoro, nido, etc). Forse ancora una volta mi trovo ad idealizzare l'amore, ma è così sbagliato? La quotidianità ti risucchia completamente (è quello che già ci è successo) e ciò che abbiamo lo diamo per scontato. Io l'ho fatto e mi pento di non aver dato quelle piccole attenzioni necessarie forse per pigrizia. Venivano prima la bolletta da pagare, i piatti da lavare, la spesa.... Poi il bambino, vivace e sempre in movimento, che non mi ha dato un attimo di tregua. La sera si arrivava distrutti, l'amore si farà domani, e passano le settimane. Il tempo ti scorre fra le mani e non riesci ad afferrarlo. Ma nemmeno te ne rendi conto... Non voglio più questo!


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sei saggio Vincent....... (Anche se sei morto!)


hai sempre una parola...rianimatoria!


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Lo specchio si è frantumato, ma sto cercando di incollare ogni giorno un pezzettino....poi capitano giorni in cui ne cadono altri.... Ma arriverà il giorno in cui *tutti i pezzi saranno al loro posto*....me lo auguro!!!
> Non so se posso fare altro per aiutarmi ed andare avanti....magari c'è qualcosa a cui non ho pensato....


sei giovane, grintosa, sei mamma...
punta ad uno specchio NUOVO...ripartite. Quelli vecchi non tornano...danno immegini deformate.


----------



## Palladiano (20 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Abbassare la guardia... Ma si può vivere una relazione in costante difesa? Io non credo, non voglio trovarmi a vivere per cercare l'ennesima prova. Voglio migliorare la qualità della mia relazione, visti già gli innumerevoli problemi quotidiano (casa, lavoro, nido, etc). Forse ancora una volta mi trovo ad idealizzare l'amore, ma è così sbagliato? La quotidianità ti risucchia completamente (è quello che già ci è successo) e ciò che abbiamo lo diamo per scontato. Io l'ho fatto e mi pento di non aver dato quelle piccole attenzioni necessarie forse per pigrizia. Venivano prima la bolletta da pagare, i piatti da lavare, la spesa.... Poi il bambino, vivace e sempre in movimento, che non mi ha dato un attimo di tregua. La sera si arrivava distrutti, l'amore si farà domani, e passano le settimane. Il tempo ti scorre fra le mani e non riesci ad afferrarlo. Ma nemmeno te ne rendi conto... Non voglio più questo!


no non devi vivere in difesa, ma certe cose non le potrai dimenticare. volta pagina ricostruendo su basi nuove e ripartendo dagli errori del passato. la quotidianità si può gestire e si può curare la coppia anche in mezzo alle troppe cose da fare. ci vuole impegno da parte di entrambi ma lo si può fare. Te lo dico per esperienza diretta e sappi che ho due figli e nessuno e dico nessuno che me li può tenere. Però riesco ad apprezzare ancora di più le piccole dolcezze di coppia sottratte al turbinio della giornata.


----------



## nena (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ma è normale essere in costante ricerca di conferme? A volte mi sento un po patetica...


----------



## Palladiano (22 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Ma è normale essere in costante ricerca di conferme? A volte mi sento un po patetica...


beh, anche io cerco sempre conferme. nel mio caso è psicologico, nel tuo caso visto quel che hai passato è normale direi


----------



## ivanl (22 Ottobre 2014)

nena ha detto:


> Ma è normale essere in costante ricerca di conferme? A volte mi sento un po patetica...


Finche' non riacquisti totale fiducia in lui (semmai potrai), credo sia normale


----------

